# Knights of the Old Republic - OCC



## Karl Green (Jun 14, 2007)

Also tired of waiting for a Star Wars Saga game... BUT see below 

*A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away…

THE HISS’AGOTH INSURRECTION​*_

It was suppose to be a time of peace for the Galaxy… 40 years after the Sith Wars, the Republic and the Jedi have slowly recovered from those dark days when fallen Jedi almost destroyed everything… making right that which the fallen had so damaged. 

Slowly the had Republic started exploring and expanding once again, into the unknown with a renewed sense of joy and optimism. A new golden age was promised and seemed to be at hand. But then dark rumors began… Mandalorian Raiders and pirates were said to be attacking Outer Rim worlds and colonies. Separatists and rebels threatened peaceful worlds with strange and unreasonable demands. Criminal organizations were said to be buying off corrupt politicians in the Republic Senate and an increased in smuggling and slavery. And there were even rumors of Jedi again falling too darkness and the return of the Sith…

On the Mid-Rim world of Devlak V, young Jedi on their final steps before Knighthood are about to be sent to the troubled system of Hiss’agoth, where the native species have demanding the removal of all ‘aliens’ from their planets’ surface. They have blown up the local HyperJump HaloNet Beacon junction, effectively cutting the system off from most Republic ships without advanced Nav Computer systems. Historgoth Core is the prime location for the mining and refinement of Gidden-Blue Ore, an important coolant for most models of Hyperdrives and vital for trade within that region of the Republic. 

Now the emboldened Hiss’agoth rebels have threatened to destroy the main Jump Beacon station at Bogden along the Hydian Way HyperJump, perhaps destroying the entire relay beacon system from the Expanse Region and outward…​_

OK first off, I suck at running PBP games, but I really REALLY like the new Star Wars SAGA stuff but no one else I game with face-to-face is really into Star Wars right now… so I am thinking about running a ‘short’ intro story arch to see what happens and then if all goes well and people stick with it (myself include) I will keep running short stories that are tied together into the larger story I have been thinking about.

The game would be set 40 years after the so called *Sith Wars* but before any of the events in the computer games *Knights of the old Republic* (including the so called ‘Mandalorian Wars’)… in fact I will probably changes them around to fit my ‘idea’ of what is going to happen. If the game continues we will lead into them. 

The characters (3 or 4, I am thinking) will all be Jedi Padawans under Master Nomi Sunrider on the Mid-Rim world of *Devlak V*. Master Sunrider is a Human Female in her mid-70’s who was one of the main heroes of the Sith Wars. There are two other teachers and another score or so of other students at the training facility. The players are some of Nomi’s most talented students, nearing the completion of their training and Knighthood. But before that, Nomi has a mission for them…

NOTES for the ‘Tales’ setting…
1.	Technology is fairly similar to all of Star Wars but a bit more primitive – Blaster Weapons in the Equipment section have ½ the shots listed there. Starship Hyper-drives take twice as long as listed (and I will be changing the names to better reflect the Tales era). Also most ships do not have HyperDrive Nav Computers, instead relying on the *HyperJump HaloNet Beacon* network. These ‘jump beacons’, along with the HaloNet systems, allows for safe passage through Hyperspace. When plotting a course, assume that any systems with a HaloNet connection is also connected to the HyperJump system and that in affect the ship has a Nav Computer. Generally only Republic Navy Capital Ships of the Line have nav computer systems which are huge and very complex machines. 
2.	The Jedi Order is far less restrictive then in the Prequel Era – Jedi Masters teach as many Padawans as they feel they can and Jedi Knights are allowed to follow any path they wish. Padawans are also far more likely to come to the Jedi later in life, very few are raised from childhood in the Order. It is believed at this time that one should have some experiences. The Jedi are also allowed to marry and have children, for the structures and edicts of the Order are not as developed yet.  
3.	A Master or the Jedi Knight might request aid from another Knight but they do not ‘order’ each other around. Padawans are still under the responsibility of their teachers until deemed fit for Knighthood but otherwise don’t restrict their students overly much. 
4.	The Jedi are far more dispersed in this time period. After the destruction of Ossus, the Jedi have moved out into the outer reaches of the Republic to set up smaller learning and training centers. The most important is on Dantooine, but there are many others. There is also a small training facility and library at Republic City, on Coruscant.    
5.	The relationship between the Republic and the Jedi is far less formal then in the Prequel Era, the Republic or the Jedi might ‘request’ aid from each other and the assistances is generally agreed to, but no one is ‘ordered’ or ‘assigned’ to a mission by either group. 
6.	The Republic also has a military and stellar navy at this time called the Republican Army and Navy. (see Wiki link for what some common ones looks like) 
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Image:Republiccommandship.JPG
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_capital_ships#Endar_Spire


NOTES and HOUSERULES for this game…
1.	The game will be an all Jedi game, but I might allow a non-Jedi if someone wants to play one. Especially appropriate would be pilots, guides, etc. 
2.	Most Jedi were not raised in the Jedi traditions and as such many have levels in class other then Jedi at first level. It is up to you if you wish to multiclass into a Jedi or not but you are allowed (in fact encouraged, see below) to take your first class in something else. 
3.	PRESTIGE CLASSES – to qualify for the Jedi Knight requirement is 7th level Heroic class (not +7 base attack)
4.	CRAFTING A LIGHTSABER – can be attempted before 7th level, but only if you are also trained in _Mechanics_. If so the character can be considered to have crafted his or her own lightsaber at the start of the game. 

CHARACTER CREATION
1.	Heroic Level of 6th 
2.	30 point buying for Attributes (remember to add +1 to two attributes from 4th level)
3.	Gain the *Force Sensitive* feat for free (remember that when you multi-class you get to pick one feat from the new Heroic class’s list).
4.	Start with the maximum Credits from your 1st class. If you would like something more let me know and we might work that out. 


*NEW SPECIES*
There are a new of different species found in this time period, but I am not going to cover them all. Three that played important roles in the Tales of the Jedi and Sith War setting are as follows and open for characters. All other Species listed in the Core SAGA rules area also allowed except Ewoks and Gungans. NOTE that if you have another race in mind, such as the Ortolan or the Voltan, let me know and maybe we can work them up. 

*CATHAR*
The Cathar are a race of feline humanoids. The males are large and have a lion’s mane-like hair and short tusks on the sides of their mouths. Males tend toward war, while the females tend toward more “governing/civil” roles.  Overall their culture is fairly war-like, but they have a finely honed sense of personal and group honor. Of course, many Cathar have a very hard time controlling their temper, especially when they feel that honor is being threatened or questioned. 
Personality: Aggressive, quick to anger, impulsive, brave, honor-bond. 
Physical Description: Feline humanoids. The males are large (average 2 meters tall and 120 kg of weight) and have a lion’s mane-like hair and short tusks on the sides of their mouths. Females are smaller (average 1.8 meters tall and 80 kg of weight) with light manes. They have a maturity rate and life span similar to humans
Homeworld: Cathan in the Expansion Region of space.
Example Names: Barvergo, Carado, Derrkoat, Housten, Largo, Slyvar, Xergendo
Adventures: Many landless Cathars take to the space lanes to make their way as soldiers and guards for different groups. They almost always travel in mated pairs (they mate for life and do not like being separated from their “heart” for long).
•	*Attribute Modifiers*: Male Cathars gain +2 to Strength but -2 to Intelligence and Wisdom. Female Cathars gain +2 to Dexterity but -2 to Intelligence and Wisdom.
•	*Medium Size and Speed*: 6 squares 
•	*Claws*: Do 1d4 base damage and considered ‘armed’ when making unarmed attacks with them. Also if a Cathar takes the Martial Arts feat, the damage dice is increased by one step (i.e. Martial Arts II would do 1d8 damage). 
•	*Scent*: Cathar has a keen sense of smell. At close range (10 squares), Cathar can ignore concealment and cover for purposes of Perception checks, and they take no penalty from poor visibility when tracking. 
•	*Automatic Languages*: Cathense and Basic

*MIRALUKA*
Miraluka closely resemble humans, except that they have non-functioning, milky-white eyes. They have developed a limited force ability that allows them to see though. Many can also develop the full range of Force powers and skills, and a number of them have become Jedi. The rest are content to work with what they have a hone this ability to near perfection (they learn to see through walls, detect fine detail, and even distinguish between differences in color!) The Miraluka are mostly peaceful and non-violent except when defending their love-ones and friends. Then they can be terrible warriors, fighting to their last breath if only to save another person.
Personality: Calm, peaceful, thoughtful, non-violent.
Physical Description: Miralukas are basically human except for their blind, milk-white eyes. While Miraluka mature at about the same rate as humans they tend to live about twice as long on average (around 200 years).
Homeworld: dark planet of Alpheridies within the Veil out on the Galactic Frontier.
First Names: Beranas, Calesa, Hoangen, Laseren, Nassa, Ossona, Shoanes 
Family Names: Alsho, Boocan, Culu, Duom, Eco, Folco, Gorlo, Malen, Roso, Woro 
Adventures: Are very rare among the Miraluka, but occasional one will leave in search of Jedi teachings or to explore the universe.  
•	*Attribute Modifiers*: Miraluka gain +2 to Wisdom and Charisma but are -2 to Strength.
•	*Medium Size and Speed*: 6 squares 
•	*Force Sight*: the Miralukas are blind, but have learned how to perceive their surrounds with the Force. They can Use the Force skill instead of Perception for all related skill tests. They can even read and ‘see’ computer displays with this ability. They are considered ‘trained’ for any skill test and can ignore concealment and cover for the purpose of Perception checks unless the Force is somehow blocked. 
•	*Bonus Trained Skill* (Use the Force): The Miralukas are very ‘aware’ of the Force and as such gain the Use the Force skill for free. However, with out the full Force Sensitive feat, they can only use this skill for Force Sight (see above). If the Miraluka has the Force Sensitive feat that they are skill in all other affects of the Use the Force skill.  
•	*Automatic Languages*: Miralukese and Basic

*NAZZAR*
A fairly large and blocky humanoid race with equine facial features, the Nazzar have short fur that ranges in color from light gray to deep blue-black. Nazzar are general very secluded from other races as they see as “tainted” and they often destroy anything they think might be blasphemous or threatening to their “pure” culture. Their religion teaches deference to priest, honor, humility, and the idea that the group must always come before the individual.  
Personality: Determined, dedicated, fanatic, focused, loyal, single minded, stubborn 
Physical Description: averaging around 2 meters tall and weighing over 110kg, the Nazzar are fairly tall and bulky. They have light fur that covers their whole body and a very equine-like elongated face.  
Homeworld: the terrestrial planet of Nazzri out in the Galactic Frontier.
Names (no real order of first or last/family names): Axxl Weg, Cewg Eq, Lxx Keq, Qrrl Toq, Szzie Xonq
Adventures: Those found outside their home systems are generally exiles or preachers who strive to spread their religion, _Ulizran_.  
•	*Attribute Modifiers*: Nazzar gain +2 to their Strength but -2 to their Dexterity.
•	*Medium Size and Speed*: 6 squares 
•	*Heightened Senses*: Having a strong sense of survival instincts, the Nazzar may chose to reroll any Perception check, but the result of the reroll must be accepted even if it is worst. 
•	*Conditional Bonus Feat*: The Nazzar must learn to survive in the wildness. A Nazzar with Survival as a trained skill gains Skill Focus (Survival) as a bonus feat. 
•	*Automatic Languages*: Nazzaric and Basic

*NEW FORCE POWERS*
The following are all rare powers, even in this Era. As such I would prefer no more the one person have any of them and that no one character possess more then one of them…

*BEAST TONGUES*
This power grants the user the ability to speak with animals (Intelligence 1 or 2) through the Force. *Time:* Standard action. *Target:* One animal within close range (10 squares) of you that you can see. 
*Make a Use the Force check.* Most beast don’t have a language per say, only convey simple ideas, but you can Use the Force skill to act as the _Deceive_ or the _Persuade_ skill and treat it as ‘skilled’ when dealing with Animals. 
*Special*: If you spend a Force Point when interacting with an animal, you may improve the targets attitude by one step, plus one additional step for every 5 points by which your Use the Force check exceeded the targets Will Defense. 

*INSTINCTUAL ASTROGATION*
You have the ability to plot a course through hyperspace without benefit of a nav-computer or the Hyper-Space Beacon. *Time:* Full Round action. *Target:* You
*Make a Use the Force check.* the Force user can Use the Force instead of _Use Computers_ to plotting an astrogation course (see rulebook pg. 237). Also see the result of the Use the Force skill check to negate some of the penalties… 
_DC 15_ negates the penalty for ‘no HoloNet access’. 
_DC 20_ negates the penalty for either ‘No nav computer used’ or ‘Attempt to make check in 1 round’
_DC 25_ negates all penalties and even if the ship does not process a Nav Computer, gain the +5 bonus as if you where using one.
*Special:* by spending a Force point after you have successfully plotted an astrogation course, the Force Users ‘memorizes’ the coordinates to that particular location or planet and can plot a new astrogation course with a +10 bonus in the future (with either Use Computers or Use the Force – Instinctual Astrogation). 

*PSYCHOMETRY*
This is the rare ability to see into an object past and future by touching it and focusing onto its’ aura through the Force. *Time:* Full Round action or longer. *Target:* one object and those who have handled it in the past or whom might in the future. 
*Make a Use the Force check.* If your check is less then any of the past or future Target’s Will Defense, the force user gains no information about them, nor can you use this Power again against this target for a weeks time. If the user beats some Target’s defense but not others, they gain the info about those it exceeded. If you exceed their Will Defense you get a vision of them while their were in procession of the item and what they were doing at the time. If you beat their Will defense by 5, you can tell if they handled the item in the past and/or the future and a sense of if they are still alive, dead or have not yet been born. If you beat their Will defense by 10 you can get a sense of their feelings and thoughts, but generally only the basics (like maybe an idea of where they are now, etc). 
*Special:* If you successfully use this Force power, you can spend a Force Point a gain a clear mental image of one specific target’s ‘present’ surroundings as well as other creatures and objects with 6 squares of them. If the target is dead, you might get their grave while those not born you might see one of their parents, etc.    


The following is the character sheet that I would like everyone to use when creating a character. You can change the colors around as you like. Note that the items in Red should be filled in (and the color can be dropped if you want) and those items in Gray are for notes, etc and the color should be dropped and they should be deleted if the character has nothing for this section. 


*Name*

Size Male/Female Race Class(es) Levels, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8; notes that might affect Destiny or Force Points
*Init* +xx; *Perception* +xx; *Use the Force*: +xx 
*Languages* notes if any special restrictions
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: xx (flat-footed xx); Fortitude: xx; Will: xx; notes, like Block, Deflect, etc 
*Hit Points*: xx Threshold: xx
notes on Immunities and special resistances
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* xx squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +xx, Grp +xx
*Melee* Lightsaber +xx notes like Dual Weapon or Rapid Strike
*Melee* any other melee weapon and notes
*Ranged* any ranged weapon attack and notes
*Atk Options* any options and/or modifiers from Feats, powers, etc
*Special Abilities* from Feats, Powers, Racial abilities, etc
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +xx): 
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str, Dex, Con, Int, Wis, Cha
*Talents*: 
*Feats*: 
*Skills*:
* Possessions*:
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* xxm, *Weight* xxkg

*Background* 


OK that’s it for now. If I get some bites I will post the basic ‘Intro’ and Story scroll for the game  

Thoughts??? Ideas, rants, etc.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, there's been a sudden influx in Star Wars games recently.  I think that makes four.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I would like to play, I don't have the Saga Edition yet, and probably won't pick it up for some time. Have fun with the game, though! It sounds great.


----------



## possum (Jun 14, 2007)

Same here.  I'll be watching the game, to say the least.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jamin Starke*

Medium Male Human Soldier 5/Jedi 1, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +4; *Perception* +10; *Use the Force*: +9 
*Languages* Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 19); Fortitude: 20; Will: 19; Improved Armored Defense 
*Hit Points*: 69 Threshold: 20
Damage Reduction 10 (1 mnute, 1 force point)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +9
*Melee* Lightsaber +11 (2d8+11) or
*Melee* Lightsaber +11 (3d8+11) Mighty Swing
*Ranged* Blaster Pistol +7 (3d8+3)
*Atk Options* Mighty Swing, Power Attack
*Special Abilities* Great Cleave
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +9): Force Slam, Force Stun, Surge
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 12
*Talents*: Armored Defense, Damage Reduction 10, Improved Armored Defense, Weapon Specialization (Lightsabers)
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Cleave, Force Sensitive, Force Training, Great Cleave, Mighty Swing, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (lightsabers), Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Endurance +10, Mechanics +8, Perception +10, Use the Force +9
* Possessions*: Silver-bladed Lightsaber (self-made), Combat Jumpsuit, lightsaber energy cell, Toolkit, Blaster rifle (non-retractable stock), rifle holster, lightsaber hip holster, blaster power pack x2, 50 credits 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2m, *Weight* 85kg

*Background* 

  Jamin served in the Republican Army for a brief stint, and was counted quite good with a sword, but his uncanny ability to ocasionally take blows that would seirously damage another person and hardly be hurt truly set him off from everyone else.  Before his time in the military was up, he trained with a local Jedi, Codor Smalla, and learned simple force techniques that made him a better warrior, and helped him physically control his own body with extreme precision.  Eventually, Codor told him that he couldn't help him become a true Jedi; to do that Jamin must find a true Jedi Master for training.  When Jamin's military service was finally up, Codor sent Jamin to Nomi Sunrider on Devlak V.

There, Jamin, as good a swordsman as he was, just couldn't "get" the lightsaber.  It felt all wrong to him-the weightlessness of the blade, the lack of resistance as it cut through the air, all caused him to be clumsy.  In the dark of night, over the course of a month, Jamin found some old lightsaber parts and starting trying to figure out how these lightsabers truly worked.  As he understood what was inside, he very quickly began to grasp the details of lightsaber combat, and once he had finally completed his own lightsaber from the scraps he had collected, combined with a crystal he had always worn-a gift from his mother-his lightsaber training was complete-he was as proficient a lightsaber duelist as he ever was with a regular blade.

Jamin is a tall, well-built man with tanned skin, wavy brown hair, and green eyes.  During training and combat exercises wears a white armored jumpsuit under his black sleeveless Jedi tunic.  He wears black combat gloves that come most of the way down his forearm.  His loose-fitting black pants are tucked into knee-high combat boots.  He wears his old sevice rifle slung across his back and his lightsaber on his left hip.  He also has a variety of tools and pouches containing smaller tools on his belt.

Other comments:  Armor is still expensive, but I am much happier with my combat jumpsuit.  Ultimately, I wanna aquire some medium battle armor.  

Jamin will be a very straight-foward Combat Jedi with few moral ambiguities-he will tend to see things in black and white (symbolized in his outfit's color scheme) and act accordingly.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 14, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Other comments:  I would love to have better armor than the Blast Helmet/Vest option, but with so few credits, a lightsaber and side-arm to buy, and the fact that armor is freaking expensive, preclude that.  If you wanna give me an upgrade, I would love it, but it is not necessary.  Jamin will be a very straight-foward Combat Jedi with few moral ambiguities-he will tend to see things in black and white (symbolized in his outfit's color scheme) and act accordingly.




Your lightsaber is for free, provide by Master Nomi. Let me look at armor upgrades BUT others he looks pretty cool...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 14, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Wow, there's been a sudden influx in Star Wars games recently.  I think that makes four.




Its feast or famine for Star Wars


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 14, 2007)

So she provides the "materials" for crafting sabers?  Slick.

Updating sheet now.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 15, 2007)

This sounds interesting!

I just got the book myself, though, and am in the process of reading through it.

I should be able to get a character sheet ready over the weekend.

I would really like to play a human Jedi 6, though, if you don't mind. 

Elan Xandar Renn

Medium Male Human Jedi 6, CL6

Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis14, Cha 14

Trained Skills: Use the Force, Acrobatics, Perception

That's all I have for now, though    Must keep on reading...

Thanks,

Maeglin


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting!
> 
> I just got the book myself, though, and am in the process of reading through it.
> 
> ...




Yes you can have all 6 levels be Jedi if you wish... one (or both) of your parents where probably Jedi then and you were raised in the tradition .
Sound Goods so far also  Let me know if you need any help. It is pretty easy once you get the first read through I think


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As much as I would like to play, I don't have the Saga Edition yet, and probably won't pick it up for some time. Have fun with the game, though! It sounds great.




NOTE that Saga is pretty easy system and if you want I don't mind helping you make a character AND explaining eveyrthing you can do... no biggie though


----------



## Caros (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd like to get in on this If I can manage. Going to fiddle with the new book for a day or two then work on a charachter.

Hope that won't take too long?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> I'd like to get in on this If I can manage. Going to fiddle with the new book for a day or two then work on a charachter.
> 
> Hope that won't take too long?




Cool... yea the system is pretty easy and straightforward... once you get the basics it is not hard at all to make up characters. I made up 7 or 8 Jedi the other day in 3 hours, one of them 16th level...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's an idea...

*Serrana Vao*

Medium Female Twi'lek Scoundrel 5/Jedi 1, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11; force boon feat
*Init* +11; *Perception* +2; *Force Perception* +12; *Use the Force*: +12 low-light vision
*Languages* Basic, Ryl, Binary, Huttese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 21 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 19; Will: 16;  
*Hit Points*: 48 Threshold: 19
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +4, Grp +4
*Melee* Lightsaber +8 (2d8+3) weapon finesse; Serrana has built her own lightsaber
*Ranged* sporting blaster pistol (accurate weapon) +7 (3d4+3) or
*Ranged* sporting blaster pistol (accurate weapon) +7 (4d4+3) aim/deadeye
*Atk Options* 
*Special Abilities* point blank shot
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +12): none
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 18
*Talents*: 
damage reduction 10, force perception, fool's luck, spacehound
*Feats*: deadeye, force boon, force sensitive(free), point blank shot, precise shot, skill focus (pilot), weapon finesse, weapon proficiency (lightsabers, pistols, simple weapons), vehicular combat
*Skills*: initiative +11, mechanics +10, persuasion +12, pilot +16, use computer +10, use the force +12; can reroll deception checks
* Possessions*:
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Clothes, knife, sporting blaster pistol, targetting scope, comlink, datapad, flight suit, utility belt, 2 X hip holster (pistol, lightsaber), 10 credits
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.5m, *Weight* 45kg
*Accessories*
T3-A17 T3-series Astromech Droid (could possibly be a PC?)
highly modified space transport with a dubious title (may very well be stolen, though Serrana didn't do the stealing; Nomi may have disposed of this)
*Background*
Serrana has had a lot of luck packed into the scant sixteen years of the Twi'lek's life to date. Not all of it was good. Certainly it was bad luck that a well armed and dissatisfied customer caught up with her parents -- it seemed like they wanted her father to try and make an illegal delivery while a customs squad was still there on Nar Shadaa; it was good luck that she was in the cockpit when they were killed, and so flew off with their transport using the skills she'd learned at her mother's knee (both of her parents being quite successful smugglers up to that point). If any creditors wanted the ship, well, they never asked her about it. Though this might be because she never checked her parents mail, and kept to the outer rim. Sure that smuggling had done her parents in, she stuck to transporting passengers discretely in the outer rim, where they didn't bother with pesky things like 'commercial spacers licenses' or 'transport union membership cards' or 'starship registrations'.

And after surviving for nearly a year doing that -- and there were more than a few close calls -- her passengers were a Jedi knight and some of her padawan learners. Who didn't realize until after they'd left orbit that they'd hired a fourteen-year-old Twi'lek girl as their transportation. But the Jedi did very quickly realize that Serrana was force sensitive herself -- which probably had a lot to do with why she hadn't been killed.

In the last few years she's learned from Nomi Sunrider how to master her innate gifts with the Force, and applied her mechanical talent to constructing the Jedi's traditional lightsaber -- though, truly told, if fighting started, she still preferred a blaster in her hand, or better yet, her hands on the controls of a starship.

Despite losing her parents a few years ago and growing up a smuggler's daughter, she's friendly, cheerful, and possibly just a bit naive. She tends to walk into situations and expect to be able to improvise her way through -- and it works for her (above average intelligence, high charisma, and the Force making up for low wisdom).

* * * * *


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't have the Saga edition yet, but I'll confess to being pretty interested in this game.  I'll probably wind up picking it up in the next few weeks, though.   If the offer you made to Rhun extends to everyone, I might just take you up on it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2007)

Jade Shesh

Medium Female Human, Noble 4/ Jedi 2  CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 11 Force Boon 
Init +11; Perception +10; Use the Force: +16 
Languages Linguist: Basic, Huttesse, Ithorian, Durese, Kel Dor, Kuati
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 20; Deflect 
Hit Points: 44 Threshold: 17
notes on Immunities and special resistances
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +3
Melee Light Saber +8 (2D8 + 2)
Melee Light Saber +6 (3D8 + 2) Rapid Strike
Ranged any ranged weapon attack and notes
Attack Options
Battle Strike, Weapon Finesse, Rapid Strike
Special Abilities Deflect, Equilibrium
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Battle Strike, Force Disarm, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move Object, Surge
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
Talents: Wealth (Noble 1), Equilibrium (Noble 3), Deflect (Jedi 1), 
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Light Sabers, Pistols, Simple Weapons), Force Sensitive(Free), Linguist(Free), Force Boon (1st level), Skill Emphasis: Persuasion (Human), Skill Emphasis: Use The Force (Noble  2), Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Noble 4),  Rapid Strike (Jedi 2), Force Training (6th level)
Skills:
Deception +11, Gather Information +11, Initiative +11, Know. Galactic Lore +11, Perception +10, Persuasion +16, Pilot +11, Use Computer +10, Use The Force +16

Possessions: Light Saber, Wardrobe, 4800 credits, The Star Jewel (Starwind Class Yacht) [90000/150000]
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height 1.55m, Weight 44kg

Background:  Jade is a scion of the Shesh family of Kuat.  One of the 10 founding families of Kuat, the Shesh and the other families built the massive world encircling space station known as the Kuat Drive Yards.  KDY, the source of the majority of the Galaxy's starships, created almost unlimited wealth and power for the world, especially the noble families.  A founding member and one of the most influential of the Republic the noble families have developed a somewhat singular culture.

Jade has lived a life of leisure, jetting off to Coruscant for the latest gallery opening, or wherever her fancies took her so long as she understood that when the time came she would return Kuat and purchase a Telbun to father her child.  It was on one of her many vacations that she met Nomi Sunrider, the woman who would become her teacher in the ways of the force.  Initially she was drawn to the power control of the force would give her, but slowly the spoiled princess lost her rough edges through the training.  She would always be haughty and enamored of luxury, but she did have a sense of noblisse oblige, and the respect accorded to Jedi certainly didn’t hurt.

As a noble with the wealth talent who's family owns a Shipyard I was hoping for a KDY ship, a Starwind class pleasure yacht.  I'd put the money from the wealthy feat into it, at 6th level she'd have around 80,000 credits to spend, and another 15k at 7th Level.  Its pretty much the Millenium Falcon of its day, shields, a pair of Quad Laser turrets, and a fast hyperdrive.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

As an FYI for all...

Errata
http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=864328


FAQ
http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=865406


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I don't have the Saga edition yet, but I'll confess to being pretty interested in this game.  I'll probably wind up picking it up in the next few weeks, though.   If the offer you made to Rhun extends to everyone, I might just take you up on it.





Sure... give me a basic idea and I can certainly help. You should be able to do your Attributes if you want as it is the standard point buy. The classes are pretty simple to 1st and the Revised (more or less but with Talent Trees). Give me some ideas and we can work it out.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Here's an idea...
> 
> *Serrana Vao*
> 
> * * * * *




She looks good...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Jade Shesh
> 
> As a noble with the wealth talent who's family owns a Shipyard I was hoping for a KDY ship, a Starwind class pleasure yacht.  I'd put the money from the wealthy feat into it, at 6th level she'd have around 80,000 credits to spend, and another 15k at 7th Level.  Its pretty much the Millenium Falcon of its day, shields, a pair of Quad Laser turrets, and a fast hyperdrive.





Yea that would be cool, you can assume that it has the basic stats of the *Corellian YT-1300 transport* in the book (maybe purchased not completely used) with biggest difference would be that a standard Hyperdrive is x7 with the backup at x15, and about 1/2 the Cargo and Consumables lengths (looking of wookiepidia most of them are in weeks also).

With your extra cash you get a shield rating of say 20, have the two Quad Laser turrents, Increase the Fly speed to 14 squares (max. velocity 1200km/h), fly 4 (starship scale), and Hyperdrive down to x4. Of course no hard and fast runs in Saga about this so if you want we can up or down some of these.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm interested, but I don't have the rules.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Here's an idea...
> 
> *Serrana Vao*
> 
> *Defense* Will: 15




Just a note I believe you Will Defense is a 16 (level 6 +1 Def from Jedi and -1 from Wis). The rest looks correct...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I don't have the rules.




We might be full BUT I would be willing to help you make a character and we will see who else sticks with it... if you have an idea please let me know and I will see what we can make out


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> *Jamin Starke*
> 
> Medium Male Human Soldier 5/Jedi 1, CL6
> 
> *Skills*: Mechanics +8, Perception +10, Use the Force +9




I believe you get 1 more Trained Skill because you are Human (3 for Soldier and 1 for Human) unless your first level was Jedi, then you are correct


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, took some time, but here it is:

*Elan Xandar Renn*

Medium Male Human Jedi 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11; Force Boon
*Init* +11; *Perception* +10; *Use the Force*: +15 
*Languages* Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 20 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 18; Will: 19; Block, Deflect, Redirect 
*Hit Points*: 36 + 5d10 = 68  Threshold: 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1108059
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +9
*Melee* Lightsaber +10 (2d8+3)
*Melee* +6
*Ranged* +9
*Atk Options* Acrobatic Strike
*Special Abilities* Redirect shot
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +15): Force Disarm, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move Object, Surge, Battle Strike
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 16, Con13, Int 12, Wis14, Cha 14
*Talents*: Deflect, Block, Redirect
*Feats*: Force Training (2), Weapon finesse (lightsaber), Skill Focus (Use the Force), Force Boon, Weapon Focus (Lightsaber), Acrobatic Strike, Force Sensitivity, Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons)
*Skills*:Use The Force (+15), Acrobatics (+11), Perception (+10), Initiative (+11)
* Possessions*: Lightsaber (blue), Utility Belt, Jedi Robes, Basic Datapad, Holorecorder, Aquata Breather, All-temperature cloack, 50 credits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 1.77m, *Weight* 80kg

*Background* 

Elan Xandar Renn was born in a backwater world, the Siul system, where contact with the Republic had been lost for many years. The planet had regressed to a sort of Dark Age. When Elan spontaneously manifested Force abilities as a child, he was feared as a witch, was apprehended by the local authorities and was set to be executed.

He was rescued by wandering Jedi Knight Arios Vol, an explorer for the Republic, who had just rediscovered the system during a blind hyperspace jump. Arios sensed the strong potential in the child, and took him to raise as his own.

Elan is eternally grateful to Arios for having saved him, and for teaching him the ways of the Force. Elan lives and dies by the Jedi code, and is the quintessential jedi padawan.

Recently, Elan had returned from a solo mission, and expected to rendez-vous with his master. After the appointed time, Arios failed to show. Having waited a prudent amount of time, Elan left a message for Arios at the space station where they were supposed to meet, and took passage aboard a transport bound for the Devlak V system, there to seek Jedi Master Nomi Sunrider, and complete his training, as he had been instructed to do by Arios, in case of his disappearance.

Physically, Elan is slightly below average in height, slim and wiry. He wears the traditional brown jedi robes and uniform. His lightsaber, given to him by Arios, is blue. He has black hair, worn at medium length, and brown eyes. He is in his mid to late twenties, and now sports a goatee to appear older.

**Please note that this background may be altered as the DM sees fit   

Well, there you have it!

Wow, it looks like quite a few people have shown interest in the game. I hope you will allow me to play. I can promise at least one post a day, plus over 25 years roleplaying experience   

In any case, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea that would be cool, you can assume that it has the basic stats of the *Corellian YT-1300 transport* in the book (maybe purchased not completely used) with biggest difference would be that a standard Hyperdrive is x7 with the backup at x15, and about 1/2 the Cargo and Consumables lengths (looking of wookiepidia most of them are in weeks also).
> 
> With your extra cash you get a shield rating of say 20, have the two Quad Laser turrents, Increase the Fly speed to 14 squares (max. velocity 1200km/h), fly 4 (starship scale), and Hyperdrive down to x4. Of course no hard and fast runs in Saga about this so if you want we can up or down some of these.




She wouldn't buy a used craft, that would just be tacky.  I was thinking that she wouldn't actually have bought it with credits, the family would just make it availible to her for her personal use, she'd just put the money she gains from the wealth feat into it without an actual transaction taking place.  That would let us just keep pumping the money in it from leveling up until she pays it off entirely.  With a family that owns a 1/10th interest of the most profitable business in the galaxy they would be known to be good for it even if it weren't given to her outright, especialy since they are the one building the starship.  She has a garaunteed 15,000 credits every level so it could be looked on as financing if informal.  If I take a 4th level of noble that would go to 20,000 credits per level.

As far as the stats, the ship is a pleasure yacht and not a cargo ship like the YT-1300, it only has a cargo capacity of 20 tons vs 100 tons, so the lost 80 tons could be a fair trade for shields.  Here is the description of the ship.



> The Starwind-class pleasure yacht was a luxury starship produced by Kuat Drive Yards. It was originally intended to compete with CEC's YT series, which it bore a slight resemblance to, especially in the cockpit. Before the design was completed, it was repackaged as a yacht for wealthy customers. Overall, the 50 meter long ship had a flattened ovoid shape. It had a cargo capacity of 20 tons, and was configured to mount a pair of quad laser cannons, though the cannons were not included as standard. The Starwind-class yacht was also equipped with a single escape pod, which was based on the Star Galleon-class frigate's main cargo bay. Unlike other escape pods, it was equipped with its own hyperdrive, and was programmed to make random jumps until reaching the nearest habitable planet or major spacelane, where the ship's crew and passengers could be rescued.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Just a note I believe you Will Defense is a 16 (level 6 +1 Def from Jedi and -1 from Wis). The rest looks correct...




*waves head-tail* There are no stat block errors here.

(Fixed)


----------



## Falkus (Jun 18, 2007)

> might be full BUT I would be willing to help you make a character and we will see who else sticks with it... if you have an idea please let me know and I will see what we can make out




Thanks.  I'm planning on getting the rules myself, but what with an upcoming change of address and an according increase in my rent, I can't really spare the funds right now.

Name: Talesa Nell
Race: Miraluka
Age: 18

Description: Talesa stands at five feet three inches, with very pale, white skin. She has long, purple hair, and a very narrow build. Her eyes, like all of her species, are solid, white orbs, vestigial organs that have no purpose. She normally wears a white blindfold on her face to conceal them.

Background:
The war between Stratos III and Stratos V was one of those small conflicts that flare up all the time in the Republic, and that everybody on both sides tries to pretend never happened.

The war was caused by both governments with opposing ideologies discovering a valuable mineral resource on the uninhabited planet of Stratos IV. Both sides wanted it, and failures in negotiations eventually lead to a small war over it. The war lasted all of three hours, and killed seventy-six people total, before Jedi and Republic negotiators brought an end to it. Of the casualties, forty were passengers on the Borelias when it entered the combat zone, unaware of the war, and was destroyed by trigger happy defense forces. Talesa was the forty-first passenger, a young Miralukan child with her parents. They were travellers, a rather among their species, and had brought their child with them to 'see' the universe. Talesa was the only survivor, being placed in an escape pod seconds before the ship blew.

She was quite heavily traumatized by the loss of her parents, and was taken in by the Jedi negotiators after the hostilities had seized, and her lifepod recovered. Initially, the Jedi planned to return her to her homeworld, but she begged them to allow her to join the Jedi order.

This was partially because her parents wanderlust, a rarity among the Mirulka, had been encouraged in her, and partially because she didn't believe she had anything to return to. Her entire life had been spent with her parents, she'd only spent a few years on Alpheridies. Their death's had removed everything in her universe, and the only real connection she ever had to her species. With her natural potential, the Jedi agreed to her request and, at the age of twelve, Talesa joined the Jedi and was sent to be trained.

She became the Padawan of Nomi Sunrider, and has spent the last six years training the ways of the Jedi, honing her natural talent for the Force into a powerful tool.

She's made no real attempt to rejoin with other Miraluka in the years since. As said, her only connection to the rest of her species were her parents. The few times she has met other Miraluka has left both parties feeling somewhat uncomfortable, due to the changes she's undergone because of her time with other races.

Personality:
Talesa , in her years of training, has taken the Jedi code to her heart. She lives and breathes it, and tries to follow it with all of her actions and thoughts.

She also still has her species natural inclinations towards pacifism. She reconciles that by only killing at a last resort, even in situations where other Jedi would kill. She uses her lightsaber skills and talent with the force to disarm, disable, stun, etc. her enemies, only ever killing when it is absolutely necessary to save an innocents life.

Her primary flaw is her refusal to acknowledge her life before the Jedi order. The loss of her parents traumatized her severely. Despite the best efforts of Jedi counselors and psychologists, she considers her life to only have begun once she entered the Jedi order. She will not talk about anything in her life that happened before that day.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure... give me a basic idea and I can certainly help. You should be able to do your Attributes if you want as it is the standard point buy. The classes are pretty simple to 1st and the Revised (more or less but with Talent Trees). Give me some ideas and we can work it out.



*Jarec Noscondra*
human male soldier 2 / jedi 4
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 11

Jarec was a Republic soldier stationed on a backwater world in the Outer Rim.  It was a lackluster assignment which completely failed to satisfy his dreams of glory and adventure.  Until the Mandalorians attacked.  Unprepared and undermanned, the Republic force was instantly overwhelmed and Jarec - badly wounded - would prove to be one of the few survivors.  He managed to retreat to a nearby settlement where he was hidden by the brave farmers and kept alive, if only barely.  The Mandalorians held the outpost for a brief time until word came of the imminent arrival of a delegation of Jedi.  Rather than face the order, they retreated, and when the delegation arrived they found little but smoldering ruins and a contingent of locals with a small piece of news.  The Jedi removed Jarec from the planet, treating his injuries aboard the starship, and gathering what information from him they could about the Mandalorians.  The force was strong with him, and when he finally appealed to them to let him join them, they agreed.

Jarec had thought his outfit in the Republic military was an exemplar of fitness and ability, but they had been like children when faced with the Mandalorians.  That the Mandalorians had then fled at the news of the Jedi's arrival left a strong impression.  Jarec does not ever wish to find himself in a position of such weakness again.  His obsession with readiness and martial prowess is a matter of some concern for Master Sunrider, and she has been working to teach him the value of patience and inner peace.  He has proved rather less adept at these lessons than in his lightsaber training.

The Jedi were able to nurse Jarec back to his former strength, but he has refused to allow the removal of his scars.  He bears them as a reminder to himself.  The most impressive of these runs from the left corner of his mouth to the base of his left ear, a substantial portion of which is still missing.

Notes: Jarec is totally focused on his martial abilities and his lightsaber technique.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 18, 2007)

Fixed up my character.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She wouldn't buy a used craft, that would just be tacky.  I was thinking that she wouldn't actually have bought it with credits, the family would just make it availible to her for her personal use, she'd just put the money she gains from the wealth feat into it without an actual transaction taking place.  That would let us just keep pumping the money in it from leveling up until she pays it off entirely.  With a family that owns a 1/10th interest of the most profitable business in the galaxy they would be known to be good for it even if it weren't given to her outright, especialy since they are the one building the starship.  She has a garaunteed 15,000 credits every level so it could be looked on as financing if informal.  If I take a 4th level of noble that would go to 20,000 credits per level.
> 
> As far as the stats, the ship is a pleasure yacht and not a cargo ship like the YT-1300, it only has a cargo capacity of 20 tons vs 100 tons, so the lost 80 tons could be a fair trade for shields.  Here is the description of the ship.




OK I can buy that, let me play with some numbers and we can modify them as we go...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> *Jamin Starke*
> 
> Medium Male Human Soldier 5/Jedi 1, CL6
> *Talents*: Armored Defense, Damage Reduction 10, Improved Armored Defense, Weapon Specialization (Lightsabers)




One question here... with Soldier 5 and Jedi 1 you only have 1 Jedi Talent, but you have two with Damage Reduction and Weapon Specialization... UNLESS you took jedi at some other time before your last level, so that you could take Weapon Proficiency with lightsaber (as soldier does not get lightsaber proficiency)... BUT I would prefer that once you start down the Jedi path that is mostly your levels after that...

You might just say Soldier 3/Jedi 3 as it will not affect anything but the Talents and bonus Feats (which all look good for 3/3 also)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> ShAs far as the stats, the ship is a pleasure yacht and not a cargo ship like the YT-1300, it only has a cargo capacity of 20 tons vs 100 tons, so the lost 80 tons could be a fair trade for shields.  Here is the description of the ship.




How does this look? You (or your parents) would still own money on it, but...

_Starwind_-class pleasure yacht 
Colossal space yacht
*Init* +0; *Senses* Perception +5
----------
*Defense* Reflex 12 (flat-footed 12), Fort 26; +12 armor
*hp* 120; *DR* 15; *SR*: 20; *Threshold* 76
----------
*Speed* fly 14 squares (max. velocity 1,200km/h), fly 4 squares (starship scale)
*Ranged* laser cannon +2 (see below)
*Fighting Space* 12x12 or 1 square (starship scale); *Cover* total
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +26
----------
*Abilities* Str 42, Dex 10, Con --, Int 14
*Skills* Initiative +5, Mechanics +5, Perception +5, Pilot +5, Use Computers +5
----------
*Crew* 2 (can be operated with 1, but -5 to all skill/attack rolls); *Passengers* 6
*Cargo* 10 metric tons; *Consumables* 1 month; *Carried Craft* none
*Hyperdrive* x4 (backup x15)
*Availability* Licensed; *Cost* 150,000

*Two rotating quad-laser cannon turrets (pilot or turret gunner) 
Atk* +2 (+2 autofire), *Dmg* 4d10 x3


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Name: Talesa Nell
> Race: Miraluka
> Age: 18




Well if you want to re-do anything you totally can (your attributes, focus, etc) I thought that you might either been a Jedi Negotiator or Healer type, whom had been raise from a young age as a Jedi… I will explain anything you would like... 


*Talesa Nell, Jedi Negotiator*

Medium Miraluka Female Jedi 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8; Strong in the Force, rolls d8’s instead of d6’s when spending a Force Point
*Init* +9; *Perception* (Force Perception) +16; *Use the Force*: +16 
*Languages* Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 18; Will: 22; Deflect 
*Hit Points*: (30 +5d10) Threshold: 18
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, *Grp* +5
*Melee* Lightsaber +7 (dmg 2d8+2) 
*Ranged* +7
*Atk Options* none
*Special Abilities* Use the Force skill for all Persuasion and Perception skill checks, considered trained
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +16): Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Rebuke
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: STR: 8, DEX: 12, CON: 10, INT: 14, WIS: 19, CHA: 17
*Talents*: Adept Negotiator, Deflect, Force Persuasion
*Feats* [6]: Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Improved Defenses, Linguist, Melee Defense, Skill Focus (Use the Force*), Strong In the Force, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple weapons) 
*Skills* [4]: Initiative (+9), Knowledge [galactic lore] (+10), Pilot (+9), Use the Force (+16)
* Possessions*: Lightsaber, Jedi robes 
*Skill Focus (Use the Force) racial free feat


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

That looks good, I gave Jade a final update since I noticed a few errors with talents and feats.  She is a Noble 4/Jedi 2.  She'll end up as having already put 90,000 credits into the ship, and another 3 levels regardless of the class will have it paid down fully.  It also leaves her with her starting 4800 credits to spend as a slush fund, pretty reasonable I think.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmm... obvious sign of a desperate situation: Jade lets Serrana pilot her ship  .


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> *Jarec Noscondra*
> human male soldier 2 / jedi 4




Here is Jarec, Jedi Guardian. Some notes...

Second Wind – once per day, if you are reduced to less then ½ your hit points, as a Swift action, you can regain ¼ your total hit points or your Constitution score (whichever is higher). So Tough as Nails allows you to do this twice in one day.  
Damage Threshold – if you take more damage then your Threshold you get get penalties to your attack rolls, skill rolls, etc. 
Defenses – you no longer roll for a Reflex or Will save, instead this is the DC target number for the affect to ‘affect’ you. When you attack someone you are trying to hit their Reflex Defense.
Deflect allows you to make a _Use the Force_ skill check vs. a Ranged attack. If you beat their attack roll, you Defect the attack (there is another Talent called Block which is used vs. melee attacks) 

More to come



*Jarec Noscondra, Jedi Guardian*

Medium Human Male Soldier 2/Jedi 4, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +10; *Perception* +5; *Use the Force*: +13 
*Languages* Basic
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 19 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 20; Will: 19; Block, Deflect  
*Hit Points*: (42 +5d10) Threshold: 20
Tough as Nails, can take one extra Second Wind per day
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, *Grp* +9
*Melee* Lightsaber +10 (dmg 2d8+6) 
Dual Weapon Strike +5/+5 melee attack with Lightsabers
*Ranged* +8
*Atk Options* Dual Weapon, Power Attack
*Special Abilities* +1 Reflex Defense with activated lightsaber (lightsaber defense)
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +13): Battle Strike, Negate Energy, Surge
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Talents* [3]: Deflect, Lightsaber Defense, Tough as Nails 
*Feats* [7]: Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Dual Weapon Master I, Cleave, Force Training, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Skill Training (Use the Force), Weapon Focus (lightsaber), Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, pistol, rifle, simple) 
*Skills* [4]: Acrobatics (+10), Initiative (+10), Jump (+11), Treat Injury (+10), Use the Force (+13)
* Possessions*: 2 Lightsabers, Jedi Robes


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh yea I forgot...


Talesa Nell has 1,200 credits extra

Jarec Noscondra has 3,000 credits extra

(your lightsaber and jedi robes are free)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> Okay, took some time, but here it is:
> 
> *Elan Xandar Renn*
> 
> Medium Male Human Jedi 6, CL6




He looks good and the history is good also... yea lots of interest all of a sudden... but I will make it work 

We are full right now... I will start the game in a couple of days (I hope by Wednesday) and will post the link here...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *Serrana Vao*
> 
> *Init* +11; *Force Perception* +12; *Use the Force*: +12 low-light vision




Note I think your normal Perception should be recorded here also (+2), just cause you can't use Force Perception for all perception checks, just most 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> *Accessories*
> T3-series Astromech Droid (could possibly be a PC?)
> highly modified space transport with a dubious title (may very well be stolen, though Serrana didn't do the stealing; Nomi may have disposed of this)




As for transport, I could see it, up to you... or maybe even a beat up Fighter? Just for something different then the space yacht


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Hmm... obvious sign of a desperate situation: Jade lets Serrana pilot her ship  .




Nah, Jade owns the ship, so she is the captain but the captain isn't always the pilot, but its not like Jade is a bad pilot, she has a +11.  Serrana would be free to act as pilot for Jade if she wanted.

Karl, Weapon Finesse isn't limited to just one weapon/weapon group, it affects all light weapons and lightsabers by taking it just once.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl, I noticed that Wiz-O Hutt the game designer posted a conversion of the Mirulka race, hopefully its helpful since you are building one and he used the same rules he used to design the races in the rule book.



> Abilities: -2 Dex, +2 Int.
> Speed: 6 squares.
> Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
> Bonus Feat: Force Sensitivity.
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Note I think your normal Perception should be recorded here also (+2), just cause you can't use Force Perception for all perception checks, just most
> 
> 
> 
> As for transport, I could see it, up to you... or maybe even a beat up Fighter? Just for something different then the space yacht




I think a fighter might be better since Jade's ship could transport a dozen or so people, though I would point out that even used fighters are expensive, and Jade is having to sink 150k into her ship.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Nah, Jade owns the ship, so she is the captain but the captain isn't always the pilot, but its not like Jade is a bad pilot, she has a +11.  Serrana would be free to act as pilot for Jade if she wanted.




The thing is that while Serrana's a very good pilot (+16, vehicular combat feat, spacehound talent), she tends to treat anything she's at the controls of like a starfighter. This makes being her passenger an ... interesting... experience. So you want her at the helm if you're getting shot at, but otherwise... not so much.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Note I think your normal Perception should be recorded here also (+2), just cause you can't use Force Perception for all perception checks, just most




I guess. Though if Force Perception doesn't work, she's not going to notice it .



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> As for transport, I could see it, up to you... or maybe even a beat up Fighter? Just for something different then the space yacht




I don't think Serrana can actually afford an astromech droid, so I'm kind of hoping you'd put together T3-A17 as an NPC (stats mostly as an R2).

As for her ship... it has to hold at least three people, and at least some cargo. I was thinking about trying to put together something for a small, fast, armed merchantman, but that's going to end up looking like a somewhat shabbier (at least on the outside) version of Jade's yacht, and Serrana doesn't really have any means of paying for it (and the only way she had of keeping it running -- and providing for herself -- was to operate the ship, which she couldn't very well do while in training). That's why I was thinking Nomi might have disposed of it (that, and even if she legally owned it as her parents heir, she certainly hasn't been keeping up with any loan payments).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Karl, Weapon Finesse isn't limited to just one weapon/weapon group, it affects all light weapons and lightsabers by taking it just once.




Ah you are correct... I did not read that until just now (just assumed it was like the old rules)...




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Karl, I noticed that Wiz-O Hutt the game designer posted a conversion of the Mirulka race, hopefully its helpful since you are building one and he used the same rules he used to design the races in the rule book.




Hmm interesting, I will have to go over to Wizards and check that out...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't think Serrana can actually afford an astromech droid, so I'm kind of hoping you'd put together T3-A17 as an NPC (stats mostly as an R2).
> 
> As for her ship... it has to hold at least three people, and at least some cargo. I was thinking about trying to put together something for a small, fast, armed merchantman, but that's going to end up looking like a somewhat shabbier (at least on the outside) version of Jade's yacht, and Serrana doesn't really have any means of paying for it (and the only way she had of keeping it running -- and providing for herself -- was to operate the ship, which she couldn't very well do while in training). That's why I was thinking Nomi might have disposed of it (that, and even if she legally owned it as her parents heir, she certainly hasn't been keeping up with any loan payments).




OK let me look at Droids and think about a smaller (maybe smuggler) like small ship


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Here is Jarec, Jedi Guardian. Some notes...
> 
> [etc...]



Looks good.  Thanks.  I'm looking forward to this...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK let me look at Droids and think about a smaller (maybe smuggler) like small ship




If Serrana can have a handwaived ship, can Jade's ship be handwaived to?  The ship will cost her the benifit of 9 levels worth of a talent, which is a pretty major investment.  If not a full hand waive, maybe just a half-price (ie buying at cost vs buying at full price)  I don't have a pressing need for all or even most of the credits, but she did spend a talent on wealth, there should be a benifit from that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If Serrana can have a handwaived ship, can Jade's ship be handwaived to?  The ship will cost her the benifit of 9 levels worth of a talent, which is a pretty major investment.  If not a full hand waive, maybe just a half-price (ie buying at cost vs buying at full price)  I don't have a pressing need for all or even most of the credits, but she did spend a talent on wealth, there should be a benifit from that.




Very true, I will not going to hand wave it... might have to think of something else


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> If Serrana can have a handwaived ship, can Jade's ship be handwaived to?  The ship will cost her the benifit of 9 levels worth of a talent, which is a pretty major investment.  If not a full hand waive, maybe just a half-price (ie buying at cost vs buying at full price)  I don't have a pressing need for all or even most of the credits, but she did spend a talent on wealth, there should be a benifit from that.




Err... that's why I've been suggesting that she probably doesn't have it anymore. If there wasn't a very wealthy PC in the party, having possession of a tramp freighter with, at best, an unclear title (and which was certainly used extensively for smuggling) might make a nifty plot device (and provide an adventure hook when her parents' creditors catch up to her, especially considering the kind of people who will loan money to finance an illegal enterprise). If there is... it doesn't work out as well, because the PCs don't really have need of a ship.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well if you want to re-do anything you totally can (your attributes, focus, etc) I thought that you might either been a Jedi Negotiator or Healer type, whom had been raise from a young age as a Jedi… I will explain anything you would like...




Looks good. This should be a fun game. I've been doing some reading, and I've got a fairly good idea of the differences between Saga and regular d20 games I'm used to.

I'm not sure about the pilot skill, though, any other suggestions for skills?

As for spending some of that cash, given her focus on preserving life, Talesa would probably invest in a few of the Star Wars equivalent of handcuffs.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Looks good. This should be a fun game. I've been doing some reading, and I've got a fairly good idea of the differences between Saga and regular d20 games I'm used to.
> 
> I'm not sure about the pilot skill, though, any other suggestions for skills?




Knowledge (life sciences) would be approriate for someone with medical training. There are a few more things on their class list, but the only thing I remember off the top of my head is acrobatics.



			
				Falkus said:
			
		

> As for spending some of that cash, given her focus on preserving life, Talesa would probably invest in a few of the Star Wars equivalent of handcuffs.




Binder cuffs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Spoiler (well rules really) NOTES for both Talesa and Jarec…



Spoiler



Use the Force Skill allows you to do the following…
•	Force Trance (DC10) full-round action, fully aware of surround. Each hour in trance you regain hit points equal to your level. If you remain for 4 hours you are fully rested (as if 8 hours of sleep). It is a Swift action to come out of the trance.
•	Move Light Objects (DC10) as a Move action, objects up to 5kg within 6 squares (each square is about 1.5 meters). As an attack, Standard action vs. opponents Ref Defense, damage is 1d6
•	Search Your Feelings (DC15) Full-round action, give you a basic idea if your action is favorable or not. 
•	Sense Force (DC automatic, plus) 
•	Sense Surroundings (DC15) as a Swift action, Use the Force check to ignore the affects of cover or concealment when making a Perception check to detect or observe objects. DC +5 if object under total cover. 
•	Telepathy (Will Defense if unwilling, willing DC10 + depending on how far away they are) as a Standard action can establish a telepathic link with another creature to exchange a single thought or emotion (“Danger”, “Help”, “Go”, etc)
You can take 10 on Use the Force but you cannot take 20



Spoiler NOTES for Talesa Nell



Spoiler



Force Powers Known: note that Force Powers can only be used once each per encounters, unless 1 of the following happens – (1) combat is over and you have about a minute to rest and you regain the use of all powers. (2) you roll a natural 20 on the Use the Force skill check, you regain all used Force Powers at the end of your turn. (3) you spend a Force Point as a Reaction and immediately regain the use of one of your powers of choice. (4) some unique ability or talent (none for you yet).
•	Farseeing – Time: Full-Round, Target: One creature you have meet. Use the Force Check: if you beat their Will defense you sense if they are alive or dead and a vague sense of their immediate surroundings. If you succeed and spend a Force Point you gain a clear picture of where they are as well as others close by.
•	Force Disarm – Time: Standard action. Target: One creature within 6 squares and within line of sight. Use the Force Check: vs. creatures Reflex defense +10 (if they are holding the object in two-hands you get a -5 to your roll), if you succeed you the item can drop to the drop or fly to yours hands so long as you have a free hand. If you succeed and spend a Force point you can damage the item. 
•	Force Stun – Time: Standard action. Target: One creature. Use the Force Check: vs. target’s Will Defense. If meet or beat it, -1 step along the conditional track. For every 5 you beat your targets Will defense by, they move an additional -1 down the conditional track. Special: if you succeed and spend a Force Point the target moves down another -1 on the conditional track.
•	Mind Trick – Time: Standard action. Target: one intelligence creature (int 3+) within line of sight and 12 squares. Use the Force Check: if you equal or beat opponents Will Defense, you can chose a number of mind altering affects. Special: if you succeed you can spend a Force Point and improve the targets attitude towards you by 1 step, plus 1 step for every 5 points your skill check succeed by. 
•	Rebuke – Time: Reaction. Target: One force power directed at you. Use the Force Check: if you equal or exceed the roll of Use the Force against you the power is harmlessed redirect and you suffer no ill affects. If you succeed by 5 or more, you can chose to turn the power back at the creator, who suffers the affect (but if they also have Rebuke they can try and rebuke back, etc) 
Talents: 
•	Adept Negotiator – make a Persuasion skill roll vs. targets Will Defense (they are +5 if they are higher level then you). If you success, they move down -1 on their conditional track. Can be used on them multiple times. If they reach the end of their track they can not take any hostile actions against you or your allies
•	Deflect – as a Reaction (no time) allows you to make a Use the Force skill roll vs. a ranged attack that succeeds in hitting you. Each addition time it is used in a round there is a cumulative -5 to your skill roll. Must be aware of the attack  
•	Force Persuasion – can Use the Force instead of Persausion skill and you are considered ‘Trained’ 
Feats: 
•	Force Sensitivity – gained for free
•	Force Training – you gain 1 + your Wisdom modifier (min 1) in Force Powers each time you take this feat
•	Improved Defenses – you get + 1ot all your Defense scores 
•	Linguist – gain 1 + Intelligence modifier (min 1) in Languages
•	Melee Defense – take up to a -5 to your melee attack score and add it to your Reflex Defense for melee combat
•	Skill Focus (Use the Force*) – grants you +5 to the skill bonus of one skill
•	Strong In the Force – when rolling Force Points you roll D8’s instead of D6’s (if you want to spend a Force Point to improve one D20 roll, you can spend it after you have rolled).
•	Weapon Finesse – allows you to use your Dexterity bonus instead of Strength for melee attack rolls with light weapons and lightsabers
•	Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, simple weapons) – gained free for Jedi class
Skills [4]: 2 for your class and 2 for your intelligence. Skills are determined a bit weird – your roll for all Skills is ½ your level (round down) + the skills’ attribute. If you are trained with a skill you get +5 to your roll. If you take the Skill Focus Feat you get +5 to the skill roll (So your *Use the Force* is 3 + your Charisma Modifier +5 for Trained and +5 for Skill Focus) 
•	Initiative [DEX] (+9) used to determine your initiative in combat and also when someone tries to Deceive you to catch you flat-footed (aka Bluff from base D20)
•	Knowledge [INT] [galactic lore] (+10) basic D20 knowledge skills
•	Pilot [DEX] (+9) piloting ships skill
•	Use the Force [CHA] (+16) explained above.



Spoiler NOTES for Jarec Noscondra



Spoiler



Force Powers Known: note that Force Powers can only be used once each per encounters, unless 1 of the following happens – (1) combat is over and you have about a minute to rest and you regain the use of all powers. (2) you roll a natural 20 on the Use the Force skill check, you regain all used Force Powers at the end of your turn. (3) you spend a Force Point as a Reaction and immediately regain the use of one of your powers of choice. (4) some unique ability or talent (none for you yet).
•	Battle Strike – Time: Swift action. Target: You. Use the Force skill Check: DC15: Gain +1 force bonus on your next attack and deal 1d6 extra damage. DC20: as DC15 but deal 2d6 extra damage. DC25: as DC15 but deal 1d6 extra damage. Special: If you spend a Force Point you deal an additional 2d6 damage on your next attack roll when you use this power.
•	Negate Energy – Time: Reaction (but you must be aware of the attack and not flat-footed). Target: one attack directed at you that deals energy damage. Use the Force skill Check: If the check equals or exceeds the damage dealt by the energy weapon, the attack is negated and you take you damage. Special: if you succeed your skill you, you can spend a Force Point and regain a number of hit points equal to the damage of the negated attack, up to your maximum hit point score. 
•	Surge – Time: Swift action. Target: You. Use the Force skill Check: DC10: you gain +10 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 2 squares until the start of your next turn. DC15: you gain +20 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 4 squares until the start of your next turn. DC20: you gain +30 force bonus to jump checks and your speed increases by 6 squares until the start of your next turn. Special: you can spend a Force Point to gain an additional +10 to your Jump checks and 2 additional squares of movement. 
Talents [3]: 
•	Deflect – as a Reaction (no time) allows you to make a Use the Force skill roll vs. a ranged attack that succeeds in hitting you. Each addition time it is used in a round there is a cumulative -5 to your skill roll. Must be aware of the attack  
•	Lightsaber Defense – grants you +1 to Reflex Defense when you have an activated Lightsaber in your hands
•	Tough as Nails – allows you to use Second Wind twice in one day
Feats [7]:
•	Armor Proficiency (light, medium) – free for solider class, can you the armor or class bonus to Ref defense. 
•	Dual Weapon Master I – allows you to wield two weapons and attack twice in one round. Each attack is at -5 to your attack roll with the weapons. Damage is the same for both weapons
•	Cleave – as in the base D20, if you drop a foe you can attack an adjacent target that round
•	Force Sensitivity – I forgot this one on your Character Sheet, gained it for free. 
•	Force Training – you gain 1 + your Wisdom modifier (min 1) in Force Powers each time you take this feat
•	Power Attack – lower your base attack by up to -5 to gain a +5 to damage
•	Skill Focus (Use the Force) – grants you +5 to one skill
•	Skill Training (Use the Force) – grants you the Trained bonus (+5) and ability to use the skill fully (many skills have basic uses and advanced uses that you have to be trained with the skill in order to use it)
•	Weapon Focus (lightsaber) – as base D20, grants you +1 attack bonus with one weapon. Also allows you to specialize with a lightsaber with a Talent if you want
•	Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber, pistol, rifle, simple) – free for soldier class and 1 free when you multiclass to Jedi (lightsaber)
Skills [4]: 3 starting skills for being a soldier +1 for Human and +1 for skill training feat. Skills are determined a bit weird – your roll for all Skills is ½ your level (round down) + the skills’ attribute. If you are trained with a skill you get +5 to your roll. If you take the Skill Focus Feat you get +5 to the skill roll (So your *Use the Force* is 3 + your Charisma Modifier +5 for Trained and +5 for Skill Focus)
•	Acrobatics [DEX] (+10) as base d20, used for Tumbling and Balance checks
•	Initiative [DEX] (+10) used to determine your initiative in combat and also when someone tries to Deceive you to catch you flat-footed (aka Bluff from base D20)
•	Jump [STR] (+11) how high or far you can jump
•	Treat Injury [WIS] (+10) used to treat injured, not only to stabilize but to heal some hit points back and to remove conditional modifiers
•	Use the Force [CHA] (+13) explained above


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Shot it has been a long time... how do I do spoiler tags anyway? Just cause they are smaller


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Looks good. This should be a fun game. I've been doing some reading, and I've got a fairly good idea of the differences between Saga and regular d20 games I'm used to.
> 
> I'm not sure about the pilot skill, though, any other suggestions for skills?
> 
> As for spending some of that cash, given her focus on preserving life, Talesa would probably invest in a few of the Star Wars equivalent of handcuffs.




Thats' cool... note that just as a FYI your Skill Choise is - Acrobaits (dex), Endurance (con), Initiative (dex), Knowledge (all, taken individually, int), Perception (wis), Pilot (dex), Use the Force (cha). 

Perception would not do you much good, but the others are wide open for you


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Shot it has been a long time... how do I do spoiler tags anyway? Just cause they are smaller




[ sblock ] [ /sblock ] (remove whitespace).


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi!

Did a small edit on Elan Xandar Renn.... Traded Strong in the Force for Force Boon. More useful for Jedi, it seems   

Looking forward to starting the game

 

Maeglin


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Thats' cool... note that just as a FYI your Skill Choise is - Acrobaits (dex), Endurance (con), Initiative (dex), Knowledge (all, taken individually, int), Perception (wis), Pilot (dex), Use the Force (cha).
> 
> Perception would not do you much good, but the others are wide open for you




It's probably also worth noting that for a Jedi negotiator or healer type, 1st level as Noble (at least) is a pretty good idea; it makes all the social skills (deception, gather information, persuasion) class skills, as well as treat injury and use computer. And as written, you've got the Linguist feat; nobles get it for free. And the noble talents are really better for interpersonal stuff than the Jedi Consular tree.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the rules info, I'm definitely going to have to buy a copy of this game once my financial situation stabilizes. I can tell its good already.

What sort of knowledge skills are available?



> It's probably also worth noting that for a Jedi negotiator or healer type, 1st level as Noble is a pretty good idea; it makes all the social skills (deception, gather information, persuasion) class skills, as well as treat injury and use computer. And as written, you've got the Linguist feat; nobles get it for free.




That sounds like a good idea. I think I might focus on healing for this character, the group doesn't seem to have a dedicated doctor.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the rules info, I'm definitely going to have to buy a copy of this game once my financial situation stabilizes. I can tell its good already.
> 
> What sort of knowledge skills are available?




[sblock=Falkus]
_bureaucracy_: business procedures, legal systems and regulations, and organizaitonal structures
_galactic lore_: planets, homeworlds, sectors of space, galactic history, and the Force
_life sciences_: biology, botany, genetics, archaeology, xenobiology, medicine, and forsenics
_physical sciences_: astronomy, astrogation, chemistry, mathematics, physics, and engineering
_social sciences_: sociology, psychology, philosophy, theology, and criminology
_tactics_: techniques and strategies for disposing and manuevering forces in combat
_technology_: funciton and principle of technological devices, as well as knowledge of cutting edge theories and advancements
[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> One question here... with Soldier 5 and Jedi 1 you only have 1 Jedi Talent, but you have two with Damage Reduction and Weapon Specialization... UNLESS you took jedi at some other time before your last level, so that you could take Weapon Proficiency with lightsaber (as soldier does not get lightsaber proficiency)... BUT I would prefer that once you start down the Jedi path that is mostly your levels after that...
> 
> You might just say Soldier 3/Jedi 3 as it will not affect anything but the Talents and bonus Feats (which all look good for 3/3 also)




I took Force Sensitivity as a 1st level Soldier.  On page 100 it says "Any time a character with the Force Sensitivity feat would normally gain a talent, he or she may instead select a Force talent from one of the four Force talent trees presented below."  The talents presented below include the Control tree, which includes the DR 10 talent.  I then proceeded to take DR 10 as my first soldier talent.

That said, I might look into balancing my classes a little with Soldier 3 for Armor talents, moving into Jedi 3 for Weapon Spec and DR 10.  I'll think it over.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl did give us Force sensitive for free, so no need for you to spend your feat on it.  The force talent before taking a level of Jedi is legal as well, I gave Jad equalibrium as a noble 3.  This game is designed to encourage very heavy multi-classing at any point and any level.  Even into and out of the Jedi class since a character is able to be a jedi without having taken any levels of Jedi.  A consular might be Noble 7, and could have built their own saber since the only requirement is Use the Force and Heroic level 7.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the rules info, I'm definitely going to have to buy a copy of this game once my financial situation stabilizes. I can tell its good already.
> 
> What sort of knowledge skills are available?
> 
> ...




Also you could switch one of your Force Powers to *Vital Transfer (Light side power)* that allows you to heal hit points, but causes you 1/2 the damage you heal.

If you want to go for Noble as 1st level we can switch that over... note that your Base Hit Points for Noble 1/Jedi 5 would be 18 +5d10 instead of 30 +5d10, but you would get more skills... 

Let me put one together and you can look them both over to deside what you would like


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> I took Force Sensitivity as a 1st level Soldier.  On page 100 it says "Any time a character with the Force Sensitivity feat would normally gain a talent, he or she may instead select a Force talent from one of the four Force talent trees presented below."  The talents presented below include the Control tree, which includes the DR 10 talent.  I then proceeded to take DR 10 as my first soldier talent.
> 
> That said, I might look into balancing my classes a little with Soldier 3 for Armor talents, moving into Jedi 3 for Weapon Spec and DR 10.  I'll think it over.




Man I so forgot that... for some reason I thought they were both Jedi Talents... all is cool which ever way you wish to go... and of course remember that you get Force Sensitivity for free


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

I do have one thought, or maybe a concern.  Niche protection, granted everyone has to pull their own weight in combat, so that isn't really a niche concern, and almost all of us are pilots, but, how about social skills and other areas like technical skills?  The ability to use the force to jump into another niche pretty much slaughters niche protection, what do you guys think?

Piloting-- Primary Serrano (+16, Skill Focus, Vehicular Combat, Space Hound), Jade +11, Talessa +9
Persuasion -- Primary Jade (+16, Skill Focus), Talessa (+16, Adept Negotiator, Force Persuasion), Serrano +12
Use Computer -- No primary Serrano and Jade +10
Treat Injury -- Primary Jarec +10 (unless Talessa is switched to noble)

Karl, I am a bit curious if you are going to go with the Mirulka that Wiz-o Hutt convertd to sage since it is pretty different then the one you came up with.  Much weaker since the Mirulka are suppoused to be blind, but it also takes into account the Improved sense surroundings ability which he claims to have designed specifically for the mirulka.  I can post up one with those stats for comparision if you want, I actually want some more experience with the character creation system.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I do have one thought, or maybe a concern.  Niche protection, granted everyone has to pull their own weight in combat, so that isn't really a niche concern, and almost all of us are pilots, but, how about social skills and other areas like technical skills?  The ability to use the force to jump into another niche pretty much slaughters niche protection, what do you guys think?
> 
> Piloting-- Primary Serrano (+16, Skill Focus, Vehicular Combat, Space Hound), Jade +11, Talessa +9
> Persuasion -- Primary Jade (+16, Skill Focus), Talessa (+16, Adept Negotiator, Force Persuasion), Serrano +12
> ...




Could be a good idea...




			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Karl, I am a bit curious if you are going to go with the Mirulka that Wiz-o Hutt convertd to sage since it is pretty different then the one you came up with.  Much weaker since the Mirulka are suppoused to be blind, but it also takes into account the Improved sense surroundings ability which he claims to have designed specifically for the mirulka.  I can post up one with those stats for comparision if you want, I actually want some more experience with the character creation system.




Overall maybe BUT I think that for any player species, if you are going to have a -2 to Dex or Str there should be a +2 to either a combat attribute (Dex or Str) or two non-combat like Int, Wis or Cha. The other two powers should work and I will re-write mine to take that into account BUT again as for attributes I want to make it fair as it were.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is the way I think it should be revised...

Miralukas revised 
•	*Attribute Modifiers*: Miraluka gain +2 to Intelligence and Wisdom but are -2 to Dexterity.
•	*Medium Size and Speed*: 6 squares 
•	*Blindness*: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
•	*Bonus Feat*: Force Sensitivity.
•	*Force Sight*: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
•	*Quick Reactions*: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Acrobatics
- Elan +11, Jerac +10
Deception
- Jade +10; Serrana +7 [untrained, but can reroll as a Twi'lik racial ability]
Gather Information
- Jade +11
Mechanics
- Jamin +8; Serrana +10

Default backups on Str skills are Jamin and Tarec; Dex skills are Elan, Serran*a*, and Jade; Con skills are Jamin and Jarec; Int skills are Serrana and Jade; Wis skills are Elan,Jamin, Jade, and Jarec (or pretty much anyone but Serrana!); Cha skills is Serrana


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Here is the way I think it should be revised...
> 
> Miralukas revised
> •	*Attribute Modifiers*: Miraluka gain +2 to Intelligence and Wisdom but are -2 to Dexterity.
> ...




The only thing I'd mention here is that they ought to get a conditional bonus of some sort if they get Force Sensitivity for free (typically for taking level 1 in Jedi, but everyone in this game).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> The only thing I'd mention here is that they ought to get a conditional bonus of some sort if they get Force Sensitivity for free (typically for taking level 1 in Jedi, but everyone in this game).




Wisdom and Intelligence are much more important in this game then in DnD.  Int gives you another maxed out skill while Wisdom raises your will defense and gives you another Force Power each time you take the Force training feat which is pretty big.  Take the feat twice and thats two extra powers and the powers aren't anything to sneeze at.  Increasing Charisma though in a Jedi game would be a much more major bonus then a +2 or a +4 to physical stats.  Use the Force is a Charisma skill and Force users can substitute it for pretty much any other skill with the right talent.  I actually think Saga did a pretty good job with balancing all the attributes, Wisdom and Charisma are the most important skills to force users and the only real dump skill is Strength but even that can be pretty important.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a Jedi 6 version of Talessa using the new species stats.

Medium Female Mirulka, Jedi 6 CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 8 
Init +9(re-roll); Perception +16, +7; Use the Force: +16 
Languages Linguist: Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 21; Deflect 
Hit Points: 60 Threshold: 17
notes on Immunities and special resistances
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +6, Grapple +5
Melee Light Saber +7 (2D8 + 2)
Ranged any ranged weapon attack and notes
Attack Options
Force Disarm, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Rebuke
Special Abilities Deflect, Adept Negotiator, Force Perception
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Rebuke
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 19*, Cha 16*  (* +1 at level 4)
Talents: Force Perception (Jedi 1), Deflect (Jedi 3), Adept Negotiator (Jedi 5)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Light Sabers, Simple Weapons), Force Sensitive(Free), Improved Defenses (1st Level), Skill Focus: Use the Force(Jedi 2), Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Jedi 4), Melee Defense(Jedi 6), Linguist(6th Level)
Skills:
Initiative +9, Know. Galactic Lore +10, Pilot +9, Use the Force +16
Possessions:  Light Saber, Robe
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
Force Sight: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
Quick Reactions: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is Talessa as a Noble 1/Jedi 5

Medium Female Mirulka, Noble 1/Jedi 5 CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 8 
Init +9(re-roll); Perception +16, +7; Use the Force: +16 
Languages Linguist: Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 16; Will: 22; Deflect 
Hit Points: 48 Threshold: 17
notes on Immunities and special resistances
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
Melee Light Saber +6 (2D8 + 2)
Ranged any ranged weapon attack and notes
Attack Options
Force Disarm, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Rebuke
Special Abilities Deflect, Adept Negotiator, Force Perception
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun, Mind Trick, Vital Transfer
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 19, Cha 16
Talents: Inspire Confidence (Noble 1), Deflect (Jedi 1), Force Perception (Jedi 3), Adept Negotiator (Jedi 5)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency (Light Sabers, Simple Weapons, Blasters), Force Sensitive(Free), Linguist (Starting Feat), Skill Emphasis Treat Injury (1st Level), Skill Focus: Use the Force(Jedi 2), Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Jedi 4), Melee Defense (6th Level)
Skills:
Initiative +9, Know. Galactic Lore +10, Know. Life Sciences +10, Persuasion +11, Pilot +9, Treat Injury +17, Use Computer +10, Use the Force +16
Possessions:  3200 credits Light Saber, Robe, Medical Kit, Surgery Kit,
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
Force Sight: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
Quick Reactions: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Bare in mind that at the moment Jarec, Elan, and Jade are the only ones who can do Force Jumps, and we can only pull off 1 of those each without needing a Force point to refresh.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Cool, and I do see what you are saying but look at Cerean, Duros, Ithorian, Mon Calamari, etc. So I agree with you to a point… the fact that I am giving Force Sensitivity feat for free and not giving a Miraluka character anything else also sort of brings some balance I think



Anyway, if you wanted to go towards a ‘Healer’ type here would be my idea (again 100% subject to change by you)

*Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer*

Medium Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8 
*Init* +9 (can re-roll); *Perception* +16, (blind +7); *Use the Force*: +16 
*Languages* (Linguist): Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 21; Deflect 
*Hit Points*: (18+5d10); *Threshold*: 17 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, *Grapple* +5
*Melee* Light Saber +7 (2D8 + 2)
*Ranged* +7 
*Attack Options*: Force Disarm, Force Stun, Rebuke
*Special Abilities*: Deflect, Force Perception
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +16): Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Secrets*: none
*Force Techniques*: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 19*, Cha 16* (* +1 at level 4)
*Talents*: Deflect (Jedi 3), Force Focus (Jedi 5), Force Perception (Jedi 1) 
*Feats*: Force Sensitive (free racial), Force Training (3rd Level), Linguist (free Noble), Improved Defenses (1st Level), Melee Defense (6th level), Skill Focus: Use the Force (Jedi 2), Weapon Finesse (Jedi 4), Weapon Proficiency [lightsaber, pistols, simple weapons] (base Noble, Jedi)
*Skills*:Gather Information (+11), Initiative (+9), Knowledge [galactic lore] (+10), Knowledge [life sciences] (+11), Persuasion (+11), Ride (+9), Treat Injury (+12), Use the Force (+16)
*Possessions*: Light Saber, Robe
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
Force Sight: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
Quick Reactions: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Here is Talessa as a Noble 1/Jedi 5




hehe I am just not fast enought (doing this at work and all )


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that at the moment Jarec, Elan, and Jade are the only ones who can do Force Jumps, and we can only pull off 1 of those each without needing a Force point to refresh.





And Jamin can force jump as well.  I had to do a double take, but Surge is on my very brief list of powers.

Also, I just noticed that 2-hand melee damage is DOUBLE your strength bonus, not 1.5, so my lightsaber damage just went up!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

It might be metagaming a bit, but on shalimar's Talessa as noble 1/Jedi 5 build, I think I'd give her perception as a trained skill (yes, technically she 'sees' through the Force, but her other senses are normal and her wisdom is higher than her Cha), ditch the Force Perception talent and the pilot skill (since we've got plenty of pilots and the player mentioned doing that anyway), and use the freed spot for another talent.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that at the moment Jarec, Elan, and Jade are the only ones who can do Force Jumps, and we can only pull off 1 of those each without needing a Force point to refresh.




And I rather doubt Serrana's ever going have more than one or two Force Powers; she may be in the Jedi Order, have levels in the Jedi class (but not many; after Jedi 2 she should be Ace Pilot at least for a while), and eventually be knighted, but she's going to always look more like a force-sensitive scoundrel than a stereotypical Jedi of any stripe.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been thinking about Jarec, and I'm not sure that the dual lightsaber is really right for him - it seems a bit too finesse.  I see him as much more direct, relying on sheer physical power.  So power attack and cleave are spot on.  How does mighty swing work?  Or running attack?  Or acrobatic attack?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 19, 2007)

I know I already have a character approved and all...but I thought I'd throw this slightly wierd idea out, and see what you though of it Karl.


*"Arro" or "Sarge" R0-T4 Military Training and Tactical Analysis Droid*

[sblock]Medium Droid (4th degree) Soldier 6, CL6
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 8
*Init* +12; *Perception* +3; Darkvision 
*Languages* Basic, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 22 (flat-footed 18); Fortitude: 18; Will: 16; Improved Armored Defense 
*Hit Points*: 57 Threshold: 18
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +6, Grp +8
*Melee* punch +8 (1d3+5) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +11 (3d10+3) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +9 (4d10+3) (Rapid Shot) or
*Area* Heavy Blaster Rifle +6 (3d10+3) (Autofire) or
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +11 (3d6+3) or
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +9 (4d6+3) (Rapid Shot) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +9 (3d10+3) and
*Ranged* Sporting Blaster Rifle (accurate) +9 (3d6+3) (Dual Weapon Mastery II)
*Atk Options* Dual Weapon Mastery II, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot
*Special Abilities* Battle Analysis
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 14, Dex 18, Con --, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Talents*: Armored Defense, Battle Analysis, Improved Armored Defense
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Dual Weapon Mastery I, Dual Weapon Mastery II, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (Rifles), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Initiative +12, Knowledge (Tactics) +9, Mechanics +9, Treat Injury +8
*Model Details*: Plasteel Shell, Jump Servos, Reinforced Blaster Rifle tool appendage, darkvision, rifle storage attachment (985/1000 credits)
*Possessions*: heavy Blaster Rifle, sporting blaster rifle, short-range comlink, medpac, 75 credits 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 10,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Height* 2m, *Weight* 215kg

*Background* 

 R0-T4 was one of a limited run of military droids sold to small militia groups throughout the galaxy, encouraging out-of-the way planets to trian themselves to fight back against the many threats that come around year-to-year.  Nomi Sunrider came across this particular unit she calls "Arro" some years ago in her travels, on a world whose one settlement had been decimated by an unknown force.  After speaking to R0-T4, she suspects that at least one member of the pirate crew that sacked the settlement was a dark force-user.  She offered the droid a chance to come back to her training facility and help train young Jedi in combat tactics, in addition to acting as tactical support should any real danger ever befall her apprentices.  Not ever been asked to make a decision of this type before, Arro was overwhelmed, but he eventually decided that having an army, however small, was preferable to commanding a settlement of dead warriors, so he accepted.

The students always call Arro "Sarge" as that is his programmed personality-a drill sargeant.  He's spent lots of time studying with Master Sunrider, learning Jedi abilities and tactics, analyzing them, and trying to apply them to the small group of warriors he is helping to train.

Arro looks like a standard protocol droid except for three unusual features.  His head is shaped like an ancient helmet with a lower grill that serves as a "mouth" and a dark visor that serves as his optical sensors.  On his back there is a third arm that ends in a heavy blaster rifle.  Usually this arm is simply folded on his back, with the rifle held against his back, but when he needs to fire it the arm extends, able to aim behind him or over his shoulder to shoot enemies in front.  Also on his back is a magnetic nook that will hold most other types of rifle for easy access, should R0-T4 need to use both of his firearms.  The last unusal mark of his make is that his outer shell is a dull olive-green colored plasteel, offering him some level of protection above and beyond a normal droid.  His voice is low-pitched, but it carries over great distances through the din of battle quite well.  He is excellent at telling how much fight his allies and opponents have left in them and supporting/directing the battle accordingly.[/sblock]

If you have any interest in diversifying the characters in the party, I think Arro would be a blast to play.  He would have a very clear "Destiny" as a droid meant to help unifiy these Jedi into a cohesive unit so that they can complete whatever it is the Force has in store for them.  Also, he can shoot stuff.  Long-term I would see him taking levels in Soldier until he can take levels in either Elite Trooper or even Officer, taking his Tactical Analysis and directive abilities to a whole new level.  

That said, I'd still have fun with Jamin if you are set on an All-Jedi, All-the-time group.  Whatever you are thinking!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> It might be metagaming a bit, but on shalimar's Talessa as noble 1/Jedi 5 build, I think I'd give her perception as a trained skill (yes, technically she 'sees' through the Force, but her other senses are normal and her wisdom is higher than her Cha), ditch the Force Perception talent and the pilot skill (since we've got plenty of pilots and the player mentioned doing that anyway), and use the freed spot for another talent.




Thanks to the Skill Focus on use the Force her Perception via force Perception is +16 as opposed to +11.  The fact that all her ability to perceive comes through the force just makes it a bit more fitting.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Anyway, if you wanted to go towards a ‘Healer’ type here would be my idea (again 100% subject to change by you)
> 
> *Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer*
> 
> ...



Few errors on your Rewrite Karl:

By going Noble 1/Jedi 5 the BAB goes down from 6 to 5, meaning:
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
Melee Light Saber +6 (2D8 + 2)
Ranged +6 [Although she is blind]

As a Noble 1/Jedi 5 Talessa should have 4 talents, I would suggest another force talent so that at next level she can take the Force Adept Prestige class and gain the Force Treatment Talent since that would fit the concept.  (She needs a noble or a Force talent)
Talents: Deflect (Jedi 3), Force Focus (Jedi 5), Force Perception (Jedi 1)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about Jarec, and I'm not sure that the dual lightsaber is really right for him - it seems a bit too finesse.  I see him as much more direct, relying on sheer physical power.  So power attack and cleave are spot on.  How does mighty swing work?  Or running attack?  Or acrobatic attack?





Sure some options... drop Dual Weapon Master I and instead take one of the following...

*Acrobatic Strike* (prereq - trained in acrobatics) gain a +5 to your next melee attack bonus for anyone you have tumbled past in the round. 
*Double Strike* (prereq - base atk +6, weapon prof) take a -5 to your attack roll, and make two attacks in a round (i.e. pretty much the same as Dual Weapon, just you are using one weapon to make both attacks)
*Rapid Strike* (prereq - Dex13, base atk +1, melee weapon prof) take a -2 to your melee attack roll, if you hit add +1dx to the damage (so with a Lightsaber you would have +8 to attack, damage 3d8+6... if you used the lightsaber two-handed the damage would be 3d8+9... with the *Power Attack* feat you double the damage that you minus when using two-handed i.e. If you go for a -5 to your attack roll you would add +10 damage if you were using the weapon two-handed). 
*Running Attack* (prereq -Dex13) you can move before and after you attack


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Few errors on your Rewrite Karl:
> 
> By going Noble 1/Jedi 5 the BAB goes down from 6 to 5, meaning:
> Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
> ...




Yep see what happens when I try to do this at work!


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 19, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Double Strike* (prereq - base atk +6, weapon prof) take a -5 to your attack roll, and make two attacks in a round (i.e. pretty much the same as Dual Weapon, just you are using one weapon to make both attacks)



Let's go with this.  I realize that crunch-wise, it's the same, but thematically, it makes much more sense to me.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Let's go with this.  I realize that crunch-wise, it's the same, but thematically, it makes much more sense to me.




Nitpickery again, it's Double Attack, not Double Strike. If you go down the double attack/triple attack route, you'll probably be using Jedi Knight talents to buy off the penalties; the nice thing about the Dual Weapon Mastery path is that, although it only works with a double weapon or two weapons and never gets beyond two, you can finish the path more quickly, and it costs feats rather than talents.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 19, 2007)

I see your point.  I'm thinking of the dual attack, though, more as a technique for attacking multiple non-heroic combatants rather than making multiple strikes in single combat.  In single combat, he'd probably rely more on power attack with the damage bonus for wielding the lightsaber two-handed.  I don't have the book yet, obviously, but I'm not sure I'm planning on following the multiple attack chain any farther.

Is this wrong-headed?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> I know I already have a character approved and all...but I thought I'd throw this slightly wierd idea out, and see what you though of it Karl.
> 
> 
> *"Arro" or "Sarge" R0-T4 Military Training and Tactical Analysis Droid*
> ...




Hmm if you want to go this way I am totally cool with it... I want a reason why a 'combat' droid might be at a Jedi training center (EDIT: yes I am totally happy if it is a training droid that has developed a personality as Nomi has not memory wiped it for some time), but otherwise I am happy with that...

Also, I am shooting for tomorrow morning to start the game... hope we are more or less final with the characters by then.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Nitpickery again, it's Double Attack, not Double Strike.




arg...sorry again doing this at work between breaks and trying to go to fast... needs to slow down 

Also unlike a lot of feats you have to choise a single exotic weapon, lightsabers, advanced melee weapons, etc so it does not apply to all weapons


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Is this wrong-headed?




Nope, totally good...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I see your point.  I'm thinking of the dual attack, though, more as a technique for attacking multiple non-heroic combatants rather than making multiple strikes in single combat.  In single combat, he'd probably rely more on power attack with the damage bonus for wielding the lightsaber two-handed.  I don't have the book yet, obviously, but I'm not sure I'm planning on following the multiple attack chain any farther.
> 
> Is this wrong-headed?




A little bit, largely because unlike other d20 games, your base defense bonus goes up as fast as a good BAB. So Power Attacking for more than two or three points on any real threat is probably not a good idea; Power Attack/Cleave is just a mook-swatting strategy (and, like double attack/triple attack or dual weapon mastery with a melee weapon, is kind of limitted by the lack of 5 foot, err, 2m, err, 1.5m, err, one-square steps in Saga). On the other hand, a two point Power Attack for +4 damage (due to weilding a weapon two-handed) and an extra d8 from Rapid Strike are about a wash.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 20, 2007)

A lot of stuff going on today. A shame I can't get on ENWorld at work.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Anyway, if you wanted to go towards a ‘Healer’ type here would be my idea (again 100% subject to change by you)
> 
> *Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer*




Looks good, though I really want to focus Talesa on force powers as opposed to hand to hand combat. Would it be more beneficial if she took another force training feat at sixth level instead of melee defense to give her more force powers?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> A lot of stuff going on today. A shame I can't get on ENWorld at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, though I really want to focus Talesa on force powers as opposed to hand to hand combat. Would it be more beneficial if she took another force training feat at sixth level instead of melee defense to give her more force powers?




Melee Defense just lets you trade off BAB for additional Reflex Save (Defense) like power attack does for damage.  Its a good feat, but you would certainly get a ton of benifit from taking another force Training.  Each Force Training gives you 1+Wis Bonus force powers.  For you that means you get 5 powers every time you take it.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 20, 2007)

Then I'm definitely doing it. Any powers you recommend?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

This is the Talesa that Karl made above with the errors fixed (ie 1 more talent, BAB fixed) and with the Melee defense replaced by another force training.  I gave her Surge so she can make a Jedi jump, Move Object, Mind Trick, Battle Strike, and a 2nd use of the Force Stun power.  Powers refresh once per minute outside combat so it can be good to buy the same power a few times so you always have it if you need it.  The Equilibrium talent lets you spend a force point to take away all your negative conditions like wound penalties, radiation, poison, fatigue, etc.  Taking equilibrium will also mean you qualify for Force Adept prestige class at next level so you can buy the Force Treatment talent that lets you use your Use The Force skill(Higher) in place of treat injury and also means you don't need a medical kit to do so.

Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer

Medium Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, CL6
Destiny 1; Force Points 8 
Init +9 (can re-roll); Perception +16, (blind +7); Use the Force: +16 
Languages (Linguist): Miralukese, Basic, Bothese, Cerean, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian, Ryl
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 18 (flat-footed 17); Fortitude: 17; Will: 21; Deflect 
Hit Points: (18+5d10); Threshold: 17 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +5, Grapple +4
Melee Light Saber +6 (2D8 + 2)
Ranged +6 (BLIND)
Attack Options: Force Disarm, Force Stun, Rebuke
Special Abilities: Deflect, Force Perception
Force Powers Known (Use the Force +16): Battle Strike, Farseeing, Force Disarm, Force Stun (2), Mind Trick, Move Object, Rebuke, Surge, Vital Transfer
Force Secrets: none
Force Techniques: none
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 19*, Cha 16* (* +1 at level 4)
Talents: Force Perception (Noble 1), Deflect (Jedi 1), Force Focus (Jedi 3), Equilibrium (Jedi 5)
Feats: Weapon Proficiency [lightsaber, pistols, simple weapons] (base Noble, Jedi), Force Sensitive (free racial), Linguist (free Noble), Improved Defenses (1st Level), Skill Focus: Use the Force (Jedi 2),Force Training (3rd Level), Weapon Finesse (Jedi 4),Force Training (6th level),   
Skills:Gather Information (+11), Initiative (+9), Knowledge [galactic lore] (+10), Knowledge [life sciences] (+11), Persuasion (+11), Ride (+9), Treat Injury (+12), Use the Force (+16)
Possessions: Light Saber, Robe
–––––––––––––––––––––––––

Blindness: Miraluka cannot see normally. Unless they are able to use Force Sight (see below), all targets effectively have total concealment from them.
Force Sight: Miraluka have the ability to see through the Force despite being blind. This functions as the Force technique Improved Sense Surroundings (SECR p.103).
Quick Reactions: Miraluka may reroll Initiative checks, but they must keep the second result even if it is worse.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer
> 
> Medium Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, CL6




She does indeed look good... a TON of Force Powers for sure... but I think I would _suggest_ maybe one more non-combat ones for a Healer type (but the ones listed here are really good also). Mostly I would replace *Battle Strike* with *Sever Force* (Light Side power)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Please post your finalized (or close to) character Here

Then you can change and modify them there so I can keep track of them.

I am just about done with the intro now so I will post it in the morning for you and we will being...


----------



## Falkus (Jun 20, 2007)

What does sever force do? From the name, I'm guessing it's a way of suppressing the use of the force in other force users, right?

As for equipment, a medpac and five binder cuffs should do it. How much would she have left after purchasing that?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> She does indeed look good... a TON of Force Powers for sure... but I think I would _suggest_ maybe one more non-combat ones for a Healer type (but the ones listed here are really good also). Mostly I would replace *Battle Strike* with *Sever Force* (Light Side power)




Even the lowest level of that power is insanely over powered.  No force points means that a lot of abilities wont work, and if sprung in a battle the opponent is cut off from recharging their powers.  The fact that it lasts for hours is really unimportant since the opponent will be dead within a few rounds.

Battle strike is really her only offensive power, I see disarm and stun as defensive like a blaster set to stun would be as opposed to one set to kill.  How about another Vital Transfer instead?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> What does sever force do? From the name, I'm guessing it's a way of suppressing the use of the force in other force users, right?
> 
> As for equipment, a medpac and five binder cuffs should do it. How much would she have left after purchasing that?




Sever Force at its lowest setting stops the opponent from spending Force points for a number of hours equal to its darkside score.  Each Skill DC level higher inflicts condition track penalties, either a -1 to all actions or a -2.  Those penalties would be worse if their condition track has already been hit.  The condition track goes -1,-2,-5,-10, disabled I believe.

The Med Kit costs 600 credits, a Med Pac is expended after a single use, it costs 100 credits.  You need one or the other depending on the specific aspect of the skill you are trying to use.  I'd Suggest 1 Med Kit and 6 Med Pacs since the Med Kit has slots for 6 med Pacs but that is up to you. 

Talessa has 4800 credits
Med Kit + 6 Med Packs = 1200 credits  [26 Kilograms]
5 Binder Cuffs = 250 credits [2.5 Kilograms]

Anyone is welcome to leave things in the Star Jewel if they want, with the way it works out we each have a suite in it, its a pleasure yacht after all.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent, thank you for your assistance.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 20, 2007)

I figure Nomi wouldn't hate having help in training her students how to act as a group.  In addition, I could see her having the Jedi students try and assault Arro, and afte rthe battle, have him access and give feedback as to what went wrong, and how they could approve.  Basically a teacher's aid for combat purposes with a side of bodyguard.

Honestly, I think Arro will be more unique to play, anyway.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> I figure Nomi wouldn't hate having help in training her students how to act as a group.  In addition, I could see her having the Jedi students try and assault Arro, and afte rthe battle, have him access and give feedback as to what went wrong, and how they could approve.  Basically a teacher's aid for combat purposes with a side of bodyguard.
> 
> Honestly, I think Arro will be more unique to play, anyway.




Another option would be Arro being Jade's bodyguard.  His role would be keeping her safe so helping her and her companions to be more competent would be fufilling the role.  Its up to you though, but it is another possibility.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I was _close_ to posting this morning but is now 12:15pm in sunny Seattle so I did not quite make it...

ANYWAY the first post for the game is HERE!!

Please describe your character but no need to introduce yourselves to each other, as you have been training together for some time...

I kind of like Arro being a bit of a mix of guard for Jade and training bot for Nomi but whatever you like the best ValenarJaeldira...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

Could you edit the thread titles for the RG, IC, and OOC threads so they're not all the same? It's hard to tell them apart when I'm looking at my subscribed threads.

Thanks.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Done (now OCC, IC, and RG)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Done (now OCC, IC, and RG)




Thanks.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 20, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I see your point.  I'm thinking of the dual attack, though, more as a technique for attacking multiple non-heroic combatants rather than making multiple strikes in single combat.  In single combat, he'd probably rely more on power attack with the damage bonus for wielding the lightsaber two-handed.  I don't have the book yet, obviously, but I'm not sure I'm planning on following the multiple attack chain any farther.
> 
> Is this wrong-headed?




I just saw you character post... you still going with Dual lightsabers then? Just want to be sure


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 20, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I just saw you character post... you still going with Dual lightsabers then? Just want to be sure



Whoops.  No, just copying and pasting from the wrong copy.  I'll fix it.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 20, 2007)

WOOOT!

And we're off to a good start!

 

I'm psyched   

Maeglin


----------



## Caros (Jun 20, 2007)

Nicolas.

Medium Human Male, Jedi 6. CR 6.
Destiny 1, Force Points 8
Init - +11, Use the force +16, Perception +5
Languages: Basic
-------------------------------------------------------------
Defence: Reflex- 21, Fort - 18, Will - 20
Hit Points:63 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1113708)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 6 Squares
Base Attack Bonus: +6
Melee Lightsaber: +9 (2d8+3)
Ranged Attack: +9 (Weapon used)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Force Powers Known: Farseeing, Battle Strike, Force Slam, Mind Trick, Move object, Negate Energy, Surge.
Force Secrets:None
Force Techniques:None
-------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16.
Talents: Block, Deflect, Redirect.
Feats: Acrobatic Strike, Improved defences, Rapid Strike,  Weapon Finess (Lightsaber), Force training x2, Skill Emphasis(Use the Force)
Skills:[4] Use the Force (+16), Acrobatics (+11), Initiative (+11), Computer Use (+9)

Planning on writing up a background for him as soon as I get settled (Going out for food and 'weekend' stuff currently.) Tentitively he's a very defensive and internalistic Jedi. Given any problem he'll almost certainly use "Search his feelings" to determine the will of the living force. Would almost qualify more as a mystic than a Jedi if he wasn't trained in their ways by one of them. ^_^.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm glad to see the game's going. This is going to be fun. I have one last question about my character, though. What are the mechanical effects of move object? Thanks.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Nicolas.
> 
> Medium Human Male, Jedi 6. CR 6.




OK but now we are super-duper full!   

Anyway post your final version over in the RG and the IC has already started so post your intro there alsol...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see the game's going. This is going to be fun. I have one last question about my character, though. What are the mechanical effects of move object? Thanks.




Did you see what Surge and Battle Strike do? 

Anyway, Move Object
[sblock]
*Time*: standard action, *target*: one creature or object within 6 square or within your line of sight. *Use the Force check*: result is how much you can lift (see below), if target is a creature that might resist, the check must exceed their Will defense. You can hurl the target (or drop it) at another target in range if the result of your Use the Force exceeds the second target's Reflex defense. Both target take damage...
DC15: move up to a Medium target (deal 2d6 damage)
DC20: move up to a Large target (deal 4d6 damage)
DC25: move up to a Huge target (deal 6d6 damage)
DC30: move up to a Gargantuan target (deal 8d6 damage)
DC35: move up to a Colossal target (deal 10d6 damage)
*Special*: You may maintain your concentrate on the target to continue to move it round to round. Maintaining the _move object_ power is a standard action.
Against a moving target (like a speeder or starship) the target opposes your Use the Force with a grapple check.
You may spend a Force Point to increase the maximum size of the target by 1 size and deal an additional 2d6 of damage (max size Colossal [frigate] 12d6 damage). You can spend a Destiny Point to increase the 3 sizes and deal 6d6 extra damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 21, 2007)

Karl:

Just a suggestion, but perhaps, if we are full, you should post here saying that recruiting is closed?

And, just to clarify, I guess you're above post indicates Nicolas is in, so we have a total of 7 players altogether.

This would be my first PbP game... as I understand it, it is important to know just who is in, 'cause its good etiquette to wait for everyone to post before I post again, no? (Don't want to step on anybody's toes   )


Also, a question: We're posting once a day, or so, right?

Maeglin


----------



## Falkus (Jun 21, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Did you see what Surge and Battle Strike do?




Yes I did. Thank you very much.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 21, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> This would be my first PbP game... as I understand it, it is important to know just who is in, 'cause its good etiquette to wait for everyone to post before I post again, no? (Don't want to step on anybody's toes   )



Generally, there's no need to wait.  You don't want to hog the spotlight, of course, but these games generally don't proceed round robin.  Maintaining the pace is generally enough of a problem as is.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 21, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Generally, there's no need to wait.  You don't want to hog the spotlight, of course, but these games generally don't proceed round robin.  Maintaining the pace is generally enough of a problem as is.




Oh. Ok, thanks.   

As I said, first game here... I'm sure to have a lot of questions  

Thanks for clearing that up

Maeglin


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't suppose, as my "free force-sensitive feat" I could have Arro equipped with a Translator Unit, making him the "Protocol Droid" she provides, as well as a bodyguard to keep the students safe, and remind them/help them with their training.

Just seems fairly tidy.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> I don't suppose, as my "free force-sensitive feat" I could have Arro equipped with a Translator Unit, making him the "Protocol Droid" she provides, as well as a bodyguard to keep the students safe, and remind them/help them with their training.
> 
> Just seems fairly tidy.




Hmm that might not be a bad idea... let me look quick


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> This would be my first PbP game... as I understand it, it is important to know just who is in, 'cause its good etiquette to wait for everyone to post before I post again, no? (Don't want to step on anybody's toes   )
> 
> 
> Also, a question: We're posting once a day, or so, right?
> ...




NOTE something I forgot to mention before also is that I prefer that the players roll there own dice. I will roll mine and we are on the honor system so you can roll yours and I trust you. Generally also I like Invisible Castle for online rolling. 

SOO if you want to make a Skill check for any reason (for example Know [galactic lore]) please post it in an OCC at the bottom of your post with your Skill listed, the bonus AND then the total that you got (so Know [galactic lore +10, total = 18, etc]). If you think you might want to make a roll for something just go ahead and post it. 

Generally if something happens out of the ordinary or if you are 'surprised' I may make your rolls just to get things started but again I like players rolling their own dice


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2007)

*Colors*

As near as I can tell, Nicolas, Jade, and Elan are using the same text color, or something very similar. You might want to break them up a bit.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2007)

What is Arro's backstory?  Did you go with Nomi owning him or something else?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Talesa Nell, Jedi Healer
> 
> Medium Miraluka Female Noble 1/Jedi 5, CL6
> –––––––––––––––––––––––––
> ...




Sorry I did not catch this before, but I that believe your Defenses are all a bit higher. Reflex should be *19* (flat 18), Fort *18*, and Will *23*…

Reflex – Level (6) + Jedi (+1), + Improved Defense (+1) + Dexterity (+1) 
Fort – Level (6) + Jedi (+1), + Improved Defense (+1) + Constitution (0) = *18* (Damage Threshold is = to Fort save so increase that one also) 
Will – Level (6) + Noble (+2), +Improved Defense (+1) + Wisdom (+4) = *23*


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

R0-T4 was found in a backwater planet, the last remaining survivor of a pirate raid of his settlement.  He had been training the settlers in militia defense practices, but when the raiders came, they couldn't survive.  Nomi came to investigate this planet somewhere along the way and picked up R0-T4.

R0-T4, in the years since, has been used by Mistress Sunrider to train her apprentices in combat situations.  He can easily simulate most major military organization's attack patterns (being able to exchange his rilfes for other various weaponry if needed) and is especially useful in helping young Jedi learn the skills of Deflection and Redirection.

He has developed a somewhat protective attitude towards Sunrider's students, especially those who he feels he hasn't quite hardened into paragons of military might, and feels it is responsibility to protect them until he is quite certain they can protect themselves.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

What kind of nick name do you think R0-T4 should have ValenarJaeldira?

RO? T4? just wondering


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

RO or "Arro"


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> RO or "Arro"




Derr... don't mind me... my brain is not working (oh yea... check the character write up!)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Nicolas.
> 
> Planning on writing up a background for him as soon as I get settled (Going out for food and 'weekend' stuff currently.) Tentitively he's a very defensive and internalistic Jedi. Given any problem he'll almost certainly use "Search his feelings" to determine the will of the living force. Would almost qualify more as a mystic than a Jedi if he wasn't trained in their ways by one of them. ^_^.




When you get a chance post the final version over in the RG...


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> As near as I can tell, Nicolas, Jade, and Elan are using the same text color, or something very similar. You might want to break them up a bit.




Following up here, lighter colors are a lot easier to read on the default mostly-black.

Serrana has claimed DeepSkyBlue for reasons that should be obvious.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Following up here, lighter colors are a lot easier to read on the default mostly-black.
> 
> Serrana has claimed DeepSkyBlue for reasons that should be obvious.





Fair enough... I'll take RED, then... hope I don't get mistaken for a Sith...  

Maeglin


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

FWIW, I've got the first 8 13 20 of the 213 things Serrana can't do in the Jedi Order in an sblock on her character sheet .


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, I've got the first 8 of the 213 things Serrana can't do in the Jedi Order in an sblock on her character sheet .




Funny


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

Part of the reason I'm bringing up expenses is that the Gather information skill which two of us possess costs credits to use, and depending on how high Karl rates the info it can cost up to 5,000 or more credits in bribes which none of us really has, and which the republic would  pay for if we were their agents and in this we probably count as Republic Agents.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Funny




Thanks.

I hate to bug you about something, though; that Indigo you're using is hard for me to read at home and nearly impossible at work; that's why I transposed colors to Plum when Serrana replied to Jade.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2007)

OK I will jump to when the _Glory_ arrives in system to pick you all up in two days, but make sure I know what you are all want to take (I assume your listed equipment).

I am thinking that I will allowing young Serrana Vao to salvage some parts from the training center and the _Glory_ that will allow ARRO to 'store' 1 or 2 languages in his database as it where. She has the time so if you want you can take 20, as it is not really going to be a 'jury-rig'.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am thinking that I will allowing young Serrana Vao to salvage some parts from the training center and the _Glory_ that will allow ARRO to 'store' 1 or 2 languages in his database as it where. She has the time so if you want you can take 20, as it is not really going to be a 'jury-rig'.




Let's do that, then.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 22, 2007)

Okey-Dokey.

Sounds good to me. Elan is good to go with the equipment already on the character sheet.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 22, 2007)

Equipment is another of those areas where I'll need some help, given that I don't have the book yet.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Equipment is another of those areas where I'll need some help, given that I don't have the book yet.




Well again what would you like? Weapons (blaster pistol, etc), basic equipment, etc?

I can post some costs depending on what you _think_ you might want.

One thing I have always thought that a Jedi Robes count as *All-Temputer Cloaks* but they also give you away as well Jedi


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 22, 2007)

Are we traveling incognito?  I honestly hadn't even thought about that.  Under normal circumstances, Jarec wouldn't carry a blaster, but if it were part of a disguise, he might.  I guess I'll raise that IC.

As for here, let's start with basic equipment.   Environmental protections, communications gear, binoculars, food, etc.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Are we traveling incognito?  I honestly hadn't even thought about that.  Under normal circumstances, Jarec wouldn't carry a blaster, but if it were part of a disguise, he might.  I guess I'll raise that IC.
> 
> As for here, let's start with basic equipment.   Environmental protections, communications gear, binoculars, food, etc.




One of the simplest ways to get a lot of that stuff is with a Utility belt for 500 credits. It contains  3 days of rations, medpack, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, and liquid cable dispenser with grappling hook. Plus a couple of big pockets. It doesn't save you any money (or waste any, really), but it is a quick add.

Serrana (and Arro, I suspect) carry 'sporting' blasters (Serrana's pistol, Arros rifle) because they're cheaper, accurate (meaning all range penalties are treated as one category less), and legal to carry in most places with a simple license. They do less damage than the standard variants (and the standard blaster rifle has an autofire mode), though.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll take one!

As for the blaster, traveling in disguise isn't probably something Jarec would think of.  And, indeed, someone would probably have to convince him that it was a good idea.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I'll take one!
> 
> As for the blaster, traveling in disguise isn't probably something Jarec would think of.  And, indeed, someone would probably have to convince him that it was a good idea.




Remember you have 3,000 creds, but of course what more could a Jedi want then his or her robes and a lightsaber


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2007)

It depends, there are places we would want to appear as Jedi, and places we wouldn't.  I figure Serrana and Jade would probably spilt off to do the information gathering since they  are the more worldly students, and the most able to pass for non-jedi among the charismatic crew.

I wasn't really planning on bringing much with Jade, her possessions are mostly on the ship (her wardrobe), and she'd expect to live of the ships stores or eat at resturants. She just doesn't seem the type to carry a utility belt or a lot of supplies on her, expecting to be able to buy what she needs.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2007)

I just want to be sure what any of your plans are before I post, moving you on to Histogoth...


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 25, 2007)

SHould we have that strategy discussion? There seemed to be a few different plans.

Shouldn't be too difficult to figure out what to do. We seem to want to cover the same areas, it should be just a matter of figuring out who goes where.

I'm okay with accompanying either group, if we agree on splitting the party

 

Maeglin


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2007)

Maeglin said:
			
		

> SHould we have that strategy discussion? There seemed to be a few different plans.
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult to figure out what to do. We seem to want to cover the same areas, it should be just a matter of figuring out who goes where.
> 
> ...





That's all good and I encourage you to 'hash it out'... Master Nomi did not give you any directions, only goals... it is part of your 'test to being Jedi' to work together and with others


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2007)

Some NOTES about Star-ships in the office FAQ that I noticed…

*Unique Starship Crews (Clarification)*
You determine the following vehicle stats in the following ways (in order of stat-block appearance):

•	*Vehicle Initiative* = Your Initiative modifier (or Pilot modifier if you are trained) + Vehicle Size Modifier + Vehicle Dexterity Modifier.
•	*Perception* = Your Perception modifier. [_NOTE that I am not sure about this one, you just looking out the ships ports or what?_]
•	*Reflex Defense* = 10 + your character level (or vehicle's armor bonus) + vehicle's Dexterity modifier + vehicle's size modifier.
•	*Attack Rolls* = Your base attack bonus + vehicle's Intelligence modifier + miscellaneous bonuses (point blank shot, weapon focus, etc.) + 2 (if trained in Pilot and firing Pilot controlled weapons from the Pilot's position). [_note – that I am probably going to houserule that firing ‘vehicle-class weapons’ at non-vehicles imposes the vehicle’s size modifier or -10 in this case. Yes Capital Ships are -20 to firing again ‘people’… just as an FYI_] 
•	*Base Attack Bonus* = Your base attack bonus.
•	*Grapple* = Your base attack bonus + vehicle's size modifier + vehicle's Strength modifier.
•	*Skills* = Your appropriate skill modifiers ( + vehicle size modifier + vehicle Dexterity modifier in the case of Initiative and Pilot checks).

If it is not listed above, than it is not changed by having a unique crew or is otherwise explicitly spelled out in the book.



So some notes then for the *Star Jewel*…
Size = Colossal (modifier -10)
If Jade is piloting the ship and Serrana “manning” one of the gun turrets, although she should be acting Mechanic as she is the only one with the skill… 

*the Star Jewel*
_Starwind_-class pleasure yacht  
Colossal space yacht
*Init* +1; *Senses* Perception +10
----------
*Defense* Reflex 12 (flat-footed 12), Fort 26; +12 armor
*hp* 120; *DR* 15; *SR*: 20; *Threshold* 76
----------
*Speed* fly 14 squares (max. velocity 1,200km/h), fly 4 squares (starship scale)
*Ranged* laser cannon +6 (see below)
*Fighting Space* 12x12 or 1 square (starship scale); *Cover* total
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +31
----------
*Abilities* Str 42, Dex 10, Con --, Int 14
*Skills* Initiative +1, Mechanics +n/a (Serrana +10), Perception +10, Pilot +1, Use Computers +11
----------
*Crew* 2 (can be operated with 1, but -5 to all skill/attack rolls); *Passengers* 6
*Cargo* 10 metric tons; *Consumables* 1 month; *Carried Craft* none
*Hyperdrive* x4 (backup x15)
*Availability* Licensed; *Cost* 150,000

*Two rotating quad-laser cannon turrets (pilot or turret gunner) 
Atk* +6 (+2 autofire), *Dmg* 4d10 x3


----------



## drothgery (Jun 25, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> If Jade is piloting the ship and Serrana “manning” one of the gun turrets, although she should be acting Mechanic as she is the only one with the skill…




I'm not sure what's the mechanically optimal crew arrangement, as Serrana's really the best at almost everything starship combat related (of course, she has no Force Powers at all, and is kind of mediocre with a lightsaber), and she can only be in one place at a time.

Serrana (+16) and Jade (+11) are only characters who are trained pilots.
Serrana (+10), Jade (+10), and Nicholas (+9) are trained in Use Computer.
Serrana (+10) and Arro (+9) are trained in Mechanics.

Serrana is proficient with any weapon on a starship (due to the spacehound talent), has the Vehicular Combat feat, and has some ranged combat feats.
Arro has some ranged combat feats, and the best ranged attack bonus.

So I'd suggest the best combat layout is Serrana as pilot and Arro as turret-gunner; if repairs need to be made during a firefight, Elan or Jarec replaces Arro.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, reviewing the rules, it definitely seems like Serrana's best spot in vehicle combat is as the pilot, particularly in a craft that has pilot-operated weapons (like the Star Jewel). Taking her away from the primary pilot spot means that she can't use Vehicular Combat to negate an attack, and any pilot checks would be at Jade's +11 rather than Serrana's +16 (or +21, really, because Serrana would activate Fool's Luck immediately). And it looks like she can still be an effective gunner with a pilot-operated gun.

It's true that she'd _also_ be a better dedicated gunner (on the second turret) than anyone else in the party, but since she doesn't have multiple attacks and strafing ground tragets with vehicle weapons hardly seems approriate for Jedi (even if Serrana suggests it might well be effective), the drop-off to the next-best gunner (Arro) is a lot smaller.

Basically, here's how we stack up as gunners on the Star Jewel (+2 int)...
Serrana, as pilot: ATK +8 (+4 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int +2 Trained Pilot/pilot-operated weapon)
Serrana, as secondary gunner: ATK +6 (+4 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int)
Jade, as pilot: ATK +5 (+5 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int +2 Trained Pilot/pilot-operated weapon -4 non-proficient)
Jade, as secondary gunner: ATK +3 (+5 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int -4 non-proficient)
Arro/Elan/Jarec/Nicolas, in either position: ATK +4 (+6 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int -4 non-proficient)
Talesa, in either position: ATK +3 (+5 BAB +2 Star Jewel's Int -4 non-proficient)

Arro and Serrana have some ranged combat feats.

So I'd say we normally want Serrana as pilot and Arro as a gunner in a firefight.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2007)

Just as an FYI - I'm not around on Tuesday evenings (because, well, that's when my tabletop game is). Serrana didn't actually have anything to say between the last two GM posts, but ...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 27, 2007)

That's cool... I just want to be sure where the group is splitting up at also...

Are you going to the Republic capital and the speeder leaves from there or our you dropping them off on the way, etc


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

Note I was reading some of the skills last night and found that you can't 'Take 20' with *Use the Force*... not a big deal as Jade could still have walked around looking at things for a couple of minutes


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Note I was reading some of the skills last night and found that you can't 'Take 20' with *Use the Force*... not a big deal as Jade could still have walked around looking at things for a couple of minutes




Umm, she didn't take 20 with Use the force, she took 10, actually in point of fact she didn't roll at all since she has a +16 bonus and couldn't possibly fail.  All the use the force does is remove the cover and concealment penalties of the regular perception check.  She took 20 on the regular perrception check.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

Ah I misread that then sorry... now re-reading I see you where you were taking 20... got ya


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I'm using search your feeling correctly, its not a really well defined skill use.  Rather vague, but being this close, hopefully deciding to go after the dark sider is considered an immediate action, with somewhat immediate results.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 28, 2007)

Karl: The SBLOCKs in your last post to us aren't open-able.  UBB doesn't like it when you enclose SBLOCKs inside other tags, such as font or color.  Don't know why.  But in any case, I can't read whatever's in there.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Karl: The SBLOCKs in your last post to us aren't open-able.  UBB doesn't like it when you enclose SBLOCKs inside other tags, such as font or color.  Don't know why.  But in any case, I can't read whatever's in there.




I edited them, let me know if you can see them now...





			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC Nitpick: I think there are three Jedi here -- Serrana, Nicholas, and Talesa.




Yes but ONLY two Jedi and a droid were talking to him, at that time


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I think I'm using search your feeling correctly, its not a really well defined skill use.  Rather vague, but being this close, hopefully deciding to go after the dark sider is considered an immediate action, with somewhat immediate results.





Yea it is a pretty vague write up...

Also note... when you get the 'tainted' feeling, that does not mean a Dark Sider, it is someone who has dark side points though less then their Wisdom Score. Just wanted to define that

EDIT: scratch that... you know you are all pretty young Jedi so the way Jade interpreted that was probably correct... so what Jade knows and what Shalimar knows are two different things there


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  In the mean time, however Jad will start to gather information.  Spending a Force Point for a boost: 3 +18 +11 = 32  That should be enough to get even the most secret information on the dark-sider, if a 32 isn't enough then Elan and Jarec should be able to make the DC 10 checks to boost her up to a 36 via aid another.





Do you mean she wants to start asking around in the bars, etc about the 'dark force user'? If so ok, just want to be 100% sure...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Do you mean she wants to start asking around in the bars, etc about the 'dark force user'? If so ok, just want to be 100% sure...




I didn't think the skill was that specific as to what part of a town as to just in and around the town itself.  With the roll I'm not really worried about someone realizing I'm asking around since that takes failing by 5 or more.  More likely to start in the area within a few kilometers of the prescence.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea that is true, just checking...

Now that I have caught everyone up to the same time I want to get a feeling for where you wish to go next before telling you the results of your Gather Information check (which will take 1d6 hours)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, speeders are a bit slower then starships.  The listed speed of the Star Jewel is 3 times faster then the speed of the example speeder in the rule book.  We should be finishing up the Gather Info check when they arrive if it takes us the full 6 hours.

We'll do the Gather Info while we wait for the other Jedi, and then it depends on the info we get as to how we will approach things from there.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

I just want to be sure that those at Landing Port North are heading to Casino City, which is sounds like they are... so update in a bit here


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Well, speeders are a bit slower then starships.  The listed speed of the Star Jewel is 3 times faster then the speed of the example speeder in the rule book.  We should be finishing up the Gather Info check when they arrive if it takes us the full 6 hours.




I think Serrana's piloting skills are good enough that she can safely push the speeder beyond maximum speed for a while; I don't know for how long, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

It took Star Jewel 2 hours at 1,200km/h.  The speeder in the book has a max speed of 330km/h.  Then again the book says the militery employs speeders with different engines that can be faster, so maybe 600km/h.  At best it should take the speeder group 4 hours to do what Star Jewel did in 2.  4-6 hours is right around the time needed for the gather info check.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It took Star Jewel 2 hours at 1,200km/h.  The speeder in the book has a max speed of 330km/h.  Then again the book says the militery employs speeders with different engines that can be faster, so maybe 600km/h.  At best it should take the speeder group 4 hours to do what Star Jewel did in 2.  4-6 hours is right around the time needed for the gather info check.




Well I also figured that the Star Jewel might have gone up to orbit to cut the time... as you are traveling from the North Pole to the southern hemisphere and all… also I assume air-speeders would be faster then land-speeders (the only listed airspeed is 1,100kph


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well I also figured that the Star Jewel might have gone up to orbit to cut the time... as you are traveling from the North Pole to the southern hemisphere and all… also I assume air-speeders would be faster then land-speeders (the only listed airspeed is 1,100kph




One of the pilot actions (I'm not sure if it's under the pilot skill or in the vehicles chapter) allows you to push a vehicle beyond its rated speed for a time with a successful pilot check. If that works for hours (or if you can keep doing it indefinitely, and Serrana can't fail the check), then she could speed things up somewhat.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea, no matter what it will be about 6 hours and the airspeeder will be arriving as the others have gathered their info


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea, no matter what it will be about 6 hours and the airspeeder will be arriving as the others have gathered their info




Okay, so the speeder moves at the speed of plot. Very Star Wars.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, so the speeder moves at the speed of plot. Very Star Wars.




 when it has to


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Okay, so the speeder moves at the speed of plot. Very Star Wars.




I like it.

we just might need to get in a fight with these hutt gangsters to let the non-social creatures have some fun.  Karl how big a role to jedi in general play in shutting down major criminal operations?  Ie would they likely attack on sight.  I ask in general since the Jedi would have a sense of how people see them from various missions before the mission without Nomi.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I like it.
> 
> we just might need to get in a fight with these hutt gangsters to let the non-social creatures have some fun.  Karl how big a role to jedi in general play in shutting down major criminal operations?  Ie would they likely attack on sight.  I ask in general since the Jedi would have a sense of how people see them from various missions before the mission without Nomi.




I see it as explained in the *Power of the Force* book from revised... there is a Jedi and his Padawan go to the Hutt homeworld and see lots of slavery and bad stuff happening but the Jedi does nothing about it. Later they are on a Republic world and they see a shopowner beating up one of his servants, which the Jedi stops. The Padawan asks his master later, why did you stop the beating when we saw far worst on the Hutt world... to which his master said that the Republic knew about the terrible things that happen in Hutt space but have passed know laws about it, where as in Republic space slavery was outlawed. The Jedi could not impose laws, as it was not right, instead they should enforce the laws where they could and be an example in others.

In this case, the Republic knows wants going on here as they allowed the Hutt to set up here... now it might be under the table AND if you see laws of the Republic being broken you should try and stop them if you can, but gambling, etc per say is not illegal. 

Is Popottus involved in the smuggling, etc? Well there is no proof of that right now, it could be assumed BUT without proof... it is up to you how you think your characters would deal with him...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2007)

Jade doesn't care about the smuggling in and of its self, to her smuggling is a business and smugglers buy starships bringing her family money.  Where she would step in is the fact that there is at least one Dark Sider, possibly more on a panet that was threatening the Republic.  I was wondering though beyond just investigating the connection between the force users to the pure whether or not the Jedi have a standing duty to investigate and try to turn or kill darksiders.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2007)

Just for reference, it looks like Increae Vehicle Speed only lasts for a turn, takes a DC 20 check, and knocks the vehicle down one spot on the condition track on a failure. So Serrana needs to finagle another +3 to pilot before she could use it indefinitely.

Serrana isn't overly concerned by most low-level crime (her pre-Jedi life being largely supported by illegal, or at least unlicensed activity) though slavers -- especially those dealing in Twi'lek girls -- tend to provoke a very strong reaction from her (expecting a Qui-gon-esque blasė attitude on the subject from her is... unlikely).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2007)

Its possible for dancers not to be slaves, especially ones with force powers.  Unlikely though.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2007)

Well the Jedi of this time period are not as concerned as in the later eras as bring all Force Users over for Jedi training... a 'dark trained' force user may not be wholly evil per say. They may have committed some transgressions over time, but may not have given over to the dark side as it where. Now a ‘dark sider’ or someone’s who has given themselves over to the dark side fully and completely, then a Jedi might very well be compelled to stop them just on meeting them… for the Jedi knows that this individual is evil pure and simple…


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

Jade thinks she is the obvious leader and public speaker for the group.  Thats mostly pride, or breeding, but its how she has acted through out the entirety of the groups training.  The other Jedi might not go along with what she says, but at this point they should be used to her trying to take charge and maintain the group's status in front of non-jedi.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Jade thinks she is the obvious leader and public speaker for the group.  Thats mostly pride, or breeding, but its how she has acted through out the entirety of the groups training.  The other Jedi might not go along with what she says, but at this point they should be used to her trying to take charge and maintain the group's status in front of non-jedi.





Fair enough.

Elan Xandar Renn understands the motivations behind Jade’s behavior, and has taken upon himself the task of disabusing his fellow Jedi padawan of this misconception, which he believes clouds her judgement and prevents her from achieving enlightenment and communion with the Force. He will do his best to help Jade let go of this pride, and see herself for what she is: a member of this group, rather than its self-appointed leader. 

He sincerely believes he is working in Jade’s best interests and hopes his efforts will not lead to confrontation or hurt feelings.

Deal?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2007)

The odds of Jade and Elan not having a fight over this are between nil and zero.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 3, 2007)

"Never tell me the odds"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

Serrana just thinks some of you aren't understanding how dangerous of a situation we're in -- she wasn't all that happy with coming here at all, especially in the Hutt's transport rather than their own -- or how imperative it is to get out of here cleanly. And she's more than a little worried that the rest of you aren't really familiar with the kind of criminal organizations Hutts tend to run.



			
				Caros said:
			
		

> ((Ooc: Also, Nicolas isn't missing a language *laugh* I didn't think it was in his background to have him speak any.))




I'd think Ryl or Miralukese would have been perfectly reasonable; he's been training with Serrana and Talesa for quite some time.


----------



## Caros (Jul 3, 2007)

This is possible I'll agree. *Shrugs a little* I've always just had a bit of a beef with the idea that characters pick up languages just for being smart. From the voice of experience it takes a LOT of work to pick up another language if you're not introduced to it at a young age, and while I imagine Nicolas might know some basic words of the other PC's languages, I don't think I'll have him speak any fluently. =)


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> This is possible I'll agree. *Shrugs a little* I've always just had a bit of a beef with the idea that characters pick up languages just for being smart. From the voice of experience it takes a LOT of work to pick up another language if you're not introduced to it at a young age, and while I imagine Nicolas might know some basic words of the other PC's languages, I don't think I'll have him speak any fluently. =)





This is probably true in most game setting BUT in Star Wars it seems everyone at least understands a number of different languages, even if they don't speak them...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2007)

Just a note, that I will not have access to a computer tomorrow (July 4th)... we are taking a day trip over to one of the island nearby and will be out... but still around today


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2007)

Karl, realistically speaking your going to have to be the one to handle AoO and Deflect + Block rolls.  Otherwise we are really just going to bog down waiting for relatively minor rolls.

Is that ok with people?


----------



## Falkus (Jul 4, 2007)

No problem, that's how I handle it in the games I run.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, definately... if you want to roll 3 or 4 times and put them down as "This Rounds Deflects/Blocks" I will use them in the order that you rolled them. That should keep things moving


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with leaving all combat dice rolling (and any other GM-initiated dice rolling) to the GM. Of course, when I do this for my own games I tend to use actual dice.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 5, 2007)

I clarified my auto-fire bit--My droid carries two rifles, one is mounted on a reinforced 3rd arm he has, the other he has to draw normally.  Since the one is always "held" in the gun-hand, he had it ready to switch to autofire mode and open up, he still has a move-action to draw his other rifle.

This is how he hopes to keep up with Jedi-becoming a riflely blossom of death--also how he runs some mean deflection drills.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> Frowning, Jarec swiftly draws his emerald lightsaber and waits.
> 
> [sblock=ooc -Move action: draws saber.  Swift action: ignites saber.  Holds an action to wait for one of the attackers to approach within range. /sblock]





Remember you can roll your own Attack and Damage rolls off Invisible Castle but for this round I will roll them for you. If you want me to roll that cool also.

I will update in a bit here... have to go into a meeting right now


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 5, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Remember you can roll your own Attack and Damage rolls off Invisible Castle but for this round I will roll them for you. If you want me to roll that cool also.



Noted.  I amended my previous post to include some rolls.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 5, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> This is how he hopes to keep up with Jedi-becoming a riflely blossom of death--also how he runs some mean deflection drills.




Hmm... Serrana's probably by far the worst of the PCs in the 'mobbed on the ground by mooks' scenario we're (probably) in. She doesn't have area of effect force powers, 3733T lightsaber skills, or grenades and/or autofire weapons. Needless to say, she's trying to keep melee types between her and spear-chuckers, and picking off anyone she can with her pistol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2007)

I see now why force slam is considered so powerful.  Jade rolls her Use the Force (+16) to beat her opponent's damage threshold, if she does (and I rolled 31, only 2 less then Yoda's 33) its auto-knockdown and 4d6(6d6) with a force point.  I had to have missed something, right?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 5, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I see now why force slam is considered so powerful.  Jade rolls her Use the Force (+16) to beat her opponent's damage threshold, if she does (and I rolled 31, only 2 less then Yoda's 33) its auto-knockdown and 4d6(6d6) with a force point.  I had to have missed something, right?




Nope it is powerful... but is only with 6 squares and line-of-sight. Reading charge last night I saw you can only move up to your Speed... which is why the Hiss'agoth could not rush any more then they did... it tough being a mook


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: I think withdrawing is a move action; if it's not, I'll need to revise this.
> 
> Serrana 'withdraws' 1 square to the spot 'south' of Telesa (move action), and lines up (swift action to Aim and use the Deadeye feat), then takes another shot, this time making a good try at stunning His'agoth #8. sporting blaster pistol stun attack; dmg (1d20+8=21, 4d4+4=12)




I think I made a mistake last round (2) because I noted that you were Aiming before you attacked and know that it would provoke an Attack of Opportunity, but forgot that you also provoke one when you move out of a threatened square... live and learn. Serrana is now outside of the threatened square though so she can move without provoking one now...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2007)

Nicolas should have gotten a block check against the attack on him.  Use The Force check (1D20+16) vs the 21 the Hiss'agoth got for his attack, even on a 5 he'd block the attack so  an 80% of blocking it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 6, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Nicolas should have gotten a block check against the attack on him.  Use The Force check (1D20+16) vs the 21 the Hiss'agoth got for his attack, even on a 5 he'd block the attack so  an 80% of blocking it.




Ah, yep... I will edit and post, good catch


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I think I made a mistake last round (2) because I noted that you were Aiming before you attacked and know that it would provoke an Attack of Opportunity, but forgot that you also provoke one when you move out of a threatened square... live and learn. Serrana is now outside of the threatened square though so she can move without provoking one now...




Following things up here... I double-checked the rules and withdrawing is a move action that doesn't provoke an AoO, but Aiming takes two swift actions rather than one. So I've editted Serrana's actions accordingly (she's moving, not aiming), and rerolled damage.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a quick note from the Errata about Move Objects (Elan holding up the Hiss’agoth and all)

 Official Errata

p98 – Move Object
Replace the second sentence under Special with the following: "Maintaining the move object power is a standard action, and you must make a new Use the Force check each round. If you suffer damage while maintaining move object, you must succeed on a Use the Force check (DC = 15 + damage taken) to continue concentrating. If you deal damage with the move object power, you cease to be able to maintain it."


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm well I will assume that Elan 'takes 10' to hold the Hiss'agoth with his Move Object... I want to wait for ARRO to translate but if not we can just assume that he does... just to keep things moving


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2007)

So should I assume you load up the _Star Jewel_ with the Hiss'agoth dead and wounded and take them to the _Summer Lake_ area? Just want to be sure before posting again


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So should I assume you load up the _Star Jewel_ with the Hiss'agoth dead and wounded and take them to the _Summer Lake_ area? Just want to be sure before posting again




Assuming no one objects. I've got a few ideas, but they're things Serrana (with her 8 Wisdom) wouldn't think of...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 11, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Assuming no one objects. I've got a few ideas, but they're things Serrana (with her 8 Wisdom) wouldn't think of...




Thinking of something would be Int, and she is smart... now they might not be wise ideas but I am sure should could think of lots of stuff


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2007)

The second web enhancement is up, though not officially listed.  Its on designing encounters and the CL/CR system for SAGA.  Web Enhancement 2


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah good stuff...

now some people are being quiet... just wondering where the young Padawan want to go...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2007)

This little padawan wants to try and find the night warlocks and through them the Sith.  She couldn't care less about shutting down the Hutt and his gang unless they manage to reinsert themselves in the search some how.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> This little padawan wants to try and find the night warlocks and through them the Sith.  She couldn't care less about shutting down the Hutt and his gang unless they manage to reinsert themselves in the search some how.




I think everyone agrees on that. The question is _how_. Our 'friend' doesn't know where they are (well, he could be lying, but that seems unlikely).


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, got ya... just lots of way you could go, and hope everyone at least kind of agrees on your next course of action 

I am reading that CL stuff now, and it might help. That is one area I am not sure at all about is how to balance them. 

NOTE I am posting lots of NPC stuff over in the Rogues Gallery, but please don't peek until I say it is cool...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 13, 2007)

I just want to know where you are going next... as there _appears_ to be three options put forth so far... just waiting


----------



## Whimper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Green Karl.  Had to track you down on this site, to find out why you've abandoned all the games you're DM'ing on RPOL.net.  Do I have the right person, or am I on a wild goose chase?


P.S.  Sorry to crash your party here.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 17, 2007)

Whimper3 said:
			
		

> Hi Green Karl.  Had to track you down on this site, to find out why you've abandoned all the games you're DM'ing on RPOL.net.  Do I have the right person, or am I on a wild goose chase?
> 
> 
> P.S.  Sorry to crash your party here.




Yep sorry to say, I mostly post from work AND my work-email does not allow me to post there anymore. I can view it but the security on my system does not let me post there (or at RPG.net). My home computer died two months ago and I have not had the money to replace it yet, soooooo long story short... I can't do anything there 

Sorry that I dropped ya all... not cause I wanted to or anything


----------



## Whimper3 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your internet difficulties.   I'll re-post this conversation back at the board on RPOL so the other players know about the situation.   Thanks for allowing this interuption of your game here, by the way.

Best of luck with your other endeavours.  -Whimper3


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 18, 2007)

Very quite again... hope there will be some talk about what the plan is next or some action by the players


----------



## Falkus (Jul 20, 2007)

My apologies over my lack of posting lately, but I picked up a virus at work last week, and I've been incredibly sick ever since. I've been meaning to be more active, but I really haven't been feeling up to it.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2007)

That's cool, nice to know you are thinking about it thought  hope you feel better...

NOW depending on what the young Padawans do, it could get very exciting very soon...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

What laws would using the military break?  I think that the Republic is in an emergency state at the moment, and the military was called in to support us.  I just don't think 6 Jedi and a battle droid can secure the palace and then proceed downward into another possible fight with whatever darksiders are present below.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think we could either.  Which is why I don't think a frontal assault is a good idea.  We need to find a way to come at the Sith sideways.

As to what laws it would break - think of it this way: we don't have any evidence of anything.  The say-so of some monks - to whom, incidentally, we were lead by an avowed member of the very organization we were sent here to defeat - is not likely to be considered a very solid foundation for military intervention.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2007)

Yea the Hutt's organization is accepted by the local Republic reps, and you don't have any proof right now... so using the Military against civilians would be a big no-no....

NOW having said that, the word of a Jedi (or some Padawans) would probably be good enough for the Captain to send the Marines in, and look for the proof later, it would just be a big worry for a lot of people. 

I don't want to give anything away here, it is up to the characters what steps they want to take next... and while yes there is a huge fortress... there might be options for not taking everyone on...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2007)

We know that the Pure do not have the capability to pull off what they are being blamed for.  We know that the Sith have been present in the Palace, and we have reason to believe that the Sith have operated out of this building in the past.  Its reasonable to search places that they have been known to be in the past when we know that they have been there recently.  Especally since we are being stalked by a very powerful Darksider that only one of us sensed, and we were attacked in the vicinity of the palace.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I don't think we could either.  Which is why I don't think a frontal assault is a good idea.




Oddly, I think the rest of you would stand a pretty good chance; Serrana would have some problems, as she's really far better at vehicle combat than personal combat, but for the most part it's 6th-level heroics vs low-level noheroics. Autofire and area-effect weapons are problems, but otherwise heroic characters can handle absurdly lopsided numbers.



			
				Brother Allard said:
			
		

> We need to find a way to come at the Sith sideways.




Problems are
- We can't sneak in. Neither a Twi'lek nor a Miraluka are inconspicuous.
- Serrana's a pretty good hacker, but she's not a totally tricked out one; playing games with the computer systems will be pushing it even for her.
- Until we've done something about the mole, using the local police for a search is a problem, and cataching the mole likely tips our hand


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Problems are
> - We can't sneak in. Neither a Twi'lek nor a Miraluka are inconspicuous.




Now if the D&D movie has taught us anything, its that one can sneak around town, wearing dark hooded cloaks, without drawing attention to oneself even when no one else is wearing them 

hehe


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Now if the D&D movie has taught us anything, its that one can sneak around town, wearing dark hooded cloaks, without drawing attention to oneself even when no one else is wearing them




And Obi-Wan did the same thing on the Death Star. But none of us are trained in Stealth (though given that it's a Dex skill with no trained only uses, Serrana can fake it with Fool's Luck). Hmm...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2007)

How exactly do we want to proceed with this?  I think we have legitimate reason to call in the soldiers.  We don't have to go in guns blazing or anything, but having them on hand to counter the threat of the mooks so we could deal with the Sith/Hutt big shots.

Have the soldiers show up, and then just knock on the door, let the Hutt decide if his people are going to fight or let us go on down.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> How exactly do we want to proceed with this?  I think we have legitimate reason to call in the soldiers.  We don't have to go in guns blazing or anything, but having them on hand to counter the threat of the mooks so we could deal with the Sith/Hutt big shots.
> 
> Have the soldiers show up, and then just knock on the door, let the Hutt decide if his people are going to fight or let us go on down.




The thing is that the soldiers have no legal reason to be there (because, well, they're military, not police, and arresting the Hutt and minions and searching the place is a police funciton), and this isn't the Republic of the prequels era -- there's no direct tie between the Jedi Order and the government.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a threat to an entire region of space/ the Repbulic.  I also don't think things were so legally strict back then.  Besides, we aren't going in to arrest the Hutt and his gang since we have no proof of their wrong doing.  We are going in to explore the area below the Hutt's palace for the Sith witch we do know attacked us and are almost certainly behind the whole crisis.  This isn't a law enforcement matter.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2007)

If we wanted to level the place (something which, if we could get the low-level functionaries out, Serrana would be all for doing), it'd be a military operation. Searching private property? Seeking out and capturing or killing criminals? That's police work.

And the armed forces of rich, relatively peaceful democracies (like the Galactic Republic) tend to be relatively small, well-equipped, and well-trained _for war_. They're not good at providing boots on the ground for occupation or peacekeeping (though the armed forces of imperial powers tend to be good at this). And they _hate_ doing police work.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 23, 2007)

One last piece of advise I will give you... Master Sunrider trusted you all to handle this, and it is part of your 'test' to Knighthood as it were. She may not have known everything that was going on, but she put her trust in the Force that you would be able to solve the problems here... just food for thought


----------



## drothgery (Jul 23, 2007)

Talesa, Elan, Arro, Jarec, Nicolas - you guys are allowed to have opinoins, too. Unless you want the party's actions to be pared down to the tiny subset of things that Serrana and Jade can apparently agree on...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Talesa, Elan, Arro, Jarec, Nicolas - you guys are allowed to have opinoins, too. Unless you want the party's actions to be pared down to the tiny subset of things that Serrana and Jade can apparently agree on...




Very tiny subset.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 23, 2007)

Talesa would favor sneaking in while in some form of disguise. Force powers could be used to misdirect anybody who noticed the team.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 24, 2007)

Elan would favor sneaking in as well. 

Calling in the marines may qualify as failing the test, as it may imply that the padawans can't handle things.

Here is a radical thought: if we need to create a distraction, perhaps we could have Joot arrange for the Pure to create some diversion... The Pure seem influenced by our enemies, but their true goals do not seem so ill intentioned and we seem to have common foes...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm out voted so sneaking it is.  Jade is only peripherally caring about the Test at this point.  Putting personal gain (passing the test) and pride ahead of the mission (and the good it does for everyone and not just the Jedi) is of the darkside and not a jedi-like behavior.  If the time constraint meant it was iffy that the Marines would arrive fast enough though she would be all for heading in.

But sneakin it is.


----------



## Falkus (Jul 24, 2007)

Talesa isn't overly concerned with the test either, but just feels that the situation calls for subtlety.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2007)

Serrana doesn't really trust the rest of you to be good at sneaking (nobody's trained in Stealth, only Jade's trained in Deception; Serrana can fake it with Fool's Luck and being a cute Twi'lek). On the other hand, she rates the rest of your abilities pretty highly if we get mobbed by mooks, and she's generally inclined to just do things and trust in luck, err, the Force, to make things work out okay (because, well, she's got an 8 Wisdom  ).

She's not particularly concerned about the test (and doesn't really think she's ready to be Knighted yet); she's just trying to figure the most effective way of getting this done.

If we're going to try and be sneaky, though, we need to scrounge up a Security Kit from somewhere. I kind of forgot you need one to open locks, and Serrana spent her money on a flight suit and a datapad...


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 24, 2007)

Despite the monk's recommendation to start with the caverns, Jarec has his doubts about that approach.  Given that this seems to be the consensus of the group, however, he will acquiesce.  

He would prefer, however, to conduct some more reconnaissance before deciding on a course of action.  It might be worth some time to look around Casino City and see if the Hutt has some enemies who might be exploited or a weak link in his own organization who might be prevailed upon to give us access.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 24, 2007)

OK if the plan is sneaking (and I don't want to push you any one way or another) what's next? 

Just want to get the game a moving again


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK if the plan is sneaking (and I don't want to push you any one way or another) what's next?




Using some of the funds Jade procured before we came down to the planet to acquire a security kit (because you need one for picking locks -- whether electronic or mechanical -- with the mechanics skill, and Serrana doesn't have one) and some standard issue hooded cloaks   .


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2007)

OK to ask some questions about your next move...

Do you want to sneak back into the city or take Popottus up on his offer to stay at the Palace?

If you are going to sneak into the city, how do you plan on it? They probably have your IFF Transponder, or whatever it is called in SW, but Serrana could change that with Use Computers. 

Just want some direction...


----------



## drothgery (Jul 25, 2007)

We need to get back to the city, because we don't have even the most rudimentary disguises or a security kit (which is necessary when going through a building complex where there are likely to be lots of locked doors that we'd rather not cut open with lightsabers). Serrana can alter the _Star Jewel_'s transponder (presumably) before we go back to the city, but unless the spaceport is really busy and/or Jade's yacht is actually a fairly common design (or at least one that doesn't stick out) that's not going to help all that much.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2007)

Well it was fairly busy... but probably not enough that someone looking might not recognize it... just want to figure your next step.

And if you accept Popottus's offer, and take a suite in the palace, it will probably be monitoried someway also, but again with your Use Computer skill...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2007)

Star Wind Class Yachts aren'y even slightly common, too expensive for their limited cargo capacity to see use as anything but a pleasure yacht and thats got to make them very rare.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2007)

Another idea might be to park the yachts a day or two walk from the city and then try and sneak in... now Jedi Robes are fairly obvious but you should be able to get native robes without to much problems...

Just giving you options


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Another idea might be to park the yachts a day or two walk from the city and then try and sneak in... now Jedi Robes are fairly obvious but you should be able to get native robes without to much problems...
> 
> Just giving you options




Was the landspeeder we borrowed a stock civilian design, or obviously military?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 26, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Was the landspeeder we borrowed a stock civilian design, or obviously military?




Totally stock (no weapons or armor)...


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Totally stock (no weapons or armor)...




Okay, then there's no reason to walk for a few days. We could park the yacht out in the middle of nowhere -- or leave it here, for that matter -- and just take the speeder to Casino City. Or have one of the inactive PCs put it in orbit (though only Jade and Serrana have Pilot trained, so maybe not...).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 27, 2007)

Jade would object to leaving the Star Jewel in some random place.  I'd actually be fore taking up the Hutt on his hospitality since we are going in.  But sneaking I guess we really don't have a choice.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, well I just want to know your next step before I post you a long...


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, so unless I hear otherwise... I am going to assume that you are leaving the Jewel here, getting some native robes (that don't look all that different from 99% of any other robe), and taking the airspeeder back into Casino City. There, Serrana will get a security-lock-pick like set, and you will sneak into the Hutt Palace and down into the caves below... correct!


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty much it. This exercise is likely to involve a fair amount of non-combat use of Fool's Luck on Serrana's part (as she expects to be using Stealth and Deception untrained, and pulling off some rather tricky uses of Persuasion, Computer Use and/or Mechanics), so I was wondering if you had any thoughts on what's going to count as 'one encounter' for purposes of that talent.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's pretty much it. This exercise is likely to involve a fair amount of non-combat use of Fool's Luck on Serrana's part (as she expects to be using Stealth and Deception untrained, and pulling off some rather tricky uses of Persuasion, Computer Use and/or Mechanics), so I was wondering if you had any thoughts on what's going to count as 'one encounter' for purposes of that talent.




It would depend BUT I will be pretty easy going. Say for examply you are sneaking into the Palace and meet some guards, and then around the corner are a new group of guards but they are on the same floor and of the same type, it will still be the same encounter


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 27, 2007)

Let me add that, to say that "Sneaking into the Hutt's Palace" will probably be one encounter. 

Also, remember Jade meet someone whom worked in the Palace before also... just as an FYI


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I kind of what to wait until Shalimar to post, as she does have the skills for this stuff


----------



## drothgery (Aug 6, 2007)

(err, bump; I don't really want this game to die on me)


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea I know I was going to bump this tonight also...

I made ONE big (HUGE) mistake with this in that I started the game off way to slow... Star Wars is not slow... and there has been a lot of investigation, running around, etc which is not very Star Wars either... I am not sure what to do to get this back on track...

Is anyone but drothgery still around??? I am wondering if I should re-start you somewhere else?? What are your thoughts on this??? I had a lot of plans with this, but I don't want to bore people


----------



## Falkus (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm still here.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm here.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2007)

Well what would people like to do... I had another idea for a different short adventure that might be better... OR I could try and work around those who are gone now and continue with this one... What do you guys want to try?


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 7, 2007)

OK here are the options as I see them...

1.) we continue with this game. Those whom have left will head into the upper reaches of Popottus's palace to distract him and his guards while the rest (those still here ) try to sneak in down below to face what is down there. I will adjust as it was sort of set up for 7 'heroes' 

2.) start over, saying that you "finished" these tales and are off doing something else to prove your Jedi Knight statues


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK here are the options as I see them...
> 
> 1.) we continue with this game. Those whom have left will head into the upper reaches of Popottus's palace to distract him and his guards while the rest (those still here ) try to sneak in down below to face what is down there. I will adjust as it was sort of set up for 7 'heroes'




I'd kind of like to finish this off, if only because I'd like to finish what I started, but...



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> 2.) start over, saying that you "finished" these tales and are off doing something else to prove your Jedi Knight status




... if you want to recruit a few new people, which probably wouldn't be a bad idea (I'm getting ready to run a tabletop game with 3 PCs, but they're the guys I've been gaming every week with for years), it'd probably be a lot easier in the context of starting a new adventure.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

Falkus, Brother Allard... what do you guys think?


----------



## Falkus (Aug 8, 2007)

I try not to 

Seriously, I'm for finishing it, but if you want to recruit new players and start again, I'm okay with that too.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still here, though I have been busy lately, not really an excuse though.  I have been visiting enworld less frequently lately because this game and my other game haven't seen much momentum.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

I totally understand there Shalimar, and I don't expect BIG posts 

Well I think I will post again... I will try tonight but right now I must run for the bus home


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 8, 2007)

All things considered, I would also prefer to proceed.


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, let finish up this adventure before moving on. I think then that a sort of out of game discussion will happen and the young Jedi decide to spilt into two teams. The first team made up of Elan, ARRO and Nicholas will go and ‘speak’ with Poppottus and distract them while the others will try and sneak into the lower parts of the Palace. Assume that Serrana found any equipment that she wanted to get. I will post up and update for this today… if the others players come back they are totally welcome to re-join and I don’t really want to recruit any more right now…

Sound good?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 9, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 9, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 12, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Inside the group sees a that it is fairly dark, with few light-globs or other light sources to be seen. There is a large storage area to the left, with a fair number of droids standing about, and powered off. One one else seems to be about. There are four doors leading out of the room, three are fairly normal sized looking door and one, near where the west wall, is a large blast door.




Huh? I'm thinking you left out a few words, or wrote something you didn't mean to, but I have no idea what you're trying to say here...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

I probably did... let me post a map!


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 13, 2007)

OK I don't know what the heck I was typing yesterday but I updated it and added a simple map... sorry about that


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2007)

Does the droid answer Serrana's question? (other than that, well, Talesa hasn't told us what searching her feelings revealed, so I guess we're waiting right now).


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought I posted that? Hmm, must have hit something different sorry...


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry I have been a bit slow lately... my wife and I are moving into a new place this weekend and work is pretty busy... I will try and update in a bit here


----------



## drothgery (Aug 29, 2007)

Err... bumpity...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, one last attempt at game necromancy because Karl's posting this morning...


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry again... I have no internet access at home right now (I move a little or a week ago now) and have been super busy at work. I just got back here yesterday after 6 sixes of not posting or even lurking 

I will try and post today BUT I will not be able to post after after I leave work until Monday at the earlist  this blows and all and I feel really bad about this


----------

